# Tank verursacht Wipe und kickt anschließend den Heiler



## Annovella (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo liebe Leute =)

Ich war gerade ebend mit meiner Druidin in der Bibliothek des Klosters. Die Grp schien gut, 2 davon kannt ich sogar schon aus anderen Runs. Nunja, Situationsbeschreibung: Wir hatten ein 33er Tankadin-> Ich stehe weeeiit hinten im alten Raum wo wir gekaempft haben und hab gerade Managereggt - Ich hatte noch circa 45% Mana, da seh ich auf einmal erschrocken die HP-Leiste des Pala von 100% auf 40% sinken innerhalb einer Sekunde, ich ging in Katzengestalt und schmiss sprinten an, wollt ihr schnell Heilung geben, ..vergebens.
Ich schrieb im Gruppenchannel: "............."
Daraufhin antwortete sie: "........ im sinne von kein heal?"
Ich schrieb als Antwort(sowas freches und dummes kann man ja nur Blöd beantworten): "....... im Sinne von wie Low muss man eigendlich sein, wenn der Heiler nur 40% Mana hat, am reggen ist und 100 Meter weiter entfehrnt ist 2 Mobgrpen zu pullen und dem heiler dann die schuld zu geben?"
Daraufhin antwortete sie: "cu"

Und sie hat mich aus der Gruppe gekickt.

Hattet ihr auchschon solche Situationen? Was kann man gegen sowas machen und was für denkschwache Menschen stecken hinter diesen Chars? Kann man für sowas ein Ticket schreiben? Ich mein die Stimmung der Gruppe war gut, bis diese verrückte Zwergin Amok gelaufen ist und mir die Schuld gibt. Ich kann ja nichts dafür das sie als Lowlvl Tank in 2 Mobgrpn der Stufe 35 reinspringt....

Ich hab nicht direkt son Thread gefunden, also gibt mir nicht die Schuld sondern dem Suchsystem wenn es schon sowas gab*fg* 


Update*****

Ich hab den anderen Spieler angeschrieben, mit dem ich schon öfter in der Instanz war.
Er schrieb mir : "Wir sind in einer Gilde und sie hat dich gekickt, weil ein anderer aus der Gilde mitwollte."
Ich Antwortete: "Achso und das ist ein Grund ohne Grund jemanden, auch gerade noch den Heiler einfach so aus der Gruppe zu kicken? Cu"
Er schrieb mir: "fick dich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"

Ich hab ein Ticket geschrieben, wir spielen auf einem Rp Server und dann sowas... ich hoffe er kriegt min. 7 Tage Timeban, verdient hat er es.


----------



## Pàscal1 (25. Mai 2008)

shit happens ;D


----------



## Mindista (25. Mai 2008)

normal. solche mitspieler gibs genug, gewöhn dich also dran. 

setzt die leute, die beleidigen auf igno und schreibn ticket.

das einzigste was du dagegen machen kannst und sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (25. Mai 2008)

also leider muss ich dir sagen, dass du gegen solches verhalten nur wenig machen kannst. es gibt immer wieder leute die sich nicht eingestehen wollen, dass sie mal in einer bestimmten situation mist gebaut haben, leider. ist mir auch schon des öfteren passiert:

ich bin mit meinem jäger (stufe 39) questen im schlingdorntal. auf einmal werde ich angewhispert ob ich nicht mit kloster kathe möchte, da ich kurz vor 40 stand und mir die quests ausgingen willigte ich ein. /bis hierhin noch alles schön und gut) die grupp war nicht schlecht ein 40er krieger (tank), 39er magier, 38er priester(heiler), ein 40er schurke und schließlich ich, 39er hunter. ich wurde also geportet und los gings. wie sich herausstellte hatte die gruppe sich schon etwas vorgekämpft. naja wir kämpften und also zu den beiden bossen durch (dies lady und den hochlord), kurz vor dem pull wurde ich aufeinmal gekickt, völlig fassungslos schrieb ich den tank an was das solle, die antwort: R***** ignoriert euch.
naja gut, dachte ich mir und schrieb den priester an auch der ignorierte mich, als ich dann den schurken anschrieb, wusste er auch nicht so wirklich was der grund für mein plötzliches kicken war, ich wartete ein paar minuten ( der schurke wollte sich mit dem tank auseinandersetzen ), bis mir der schurke schrieb, dass ich zu schlecht geheilt hätte...auf meine Aussage hin, dass ich zwar heilen könne, jedoch lediglich nur mein pet, sagte der schurke:"Halts Maul du Rosettenlecker!"...ich wollte noch zurückschreiben, dass er sich nach so einem langen Instanzentag sein Ticket reglich verdient hat, doch er ignorierte mich. 

was ich mit meiner geschichte sagen will, ist dass es immer wieder leute gibt die noch eine menge in sachen menschlichem verhalten zu lernen haben.

Mein tipp: merk dir die namen, setze sie auf ignore und gehe nie wieder mit ihnen in eine Instanz, mehr kannst leider nicht tun, wenn du nicht auch so tief sinken möchtest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## forteanine (25. Mai 2008)

Dumme Spieler gibt es überall...
Also nicht weiter aufregen


----------



## Shalvak (25. Mai 2008)

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Erlebnis in Laby normal beim 3. Boss, der damals gar nicht so einfach war. Wurde dann grundlos von dem unfähigen Tank aus der Gruppe geworfen. Als ich ihn darauf hin noch anschrieb um mich zu erkundigen, wieso er das gemacht hat, fing er an mich zu beleidigen. Naja am Ende hat er dann einen Whisper vom GM bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiro Firerage (25. Mai 2008)

Das letzte mal als jemand zu mir sagte "fick dich" sagte ich ihm nur "mach ich doch gerade".
Einfach ignorieren, es gibt überall spinner in dieser Welt, es ist die Natur des Menschen scheisse zu sein ^^ manche sind gegen diese Natur und manche treffen das Bild ganz genau ;P ich zb XD.


----------



## Sobe1 (25. Mai 2008)

@lightning: die haben dich für nen healer gehalten? mein beileid^^

also ich dachte damals mitm schurken hätte ich schon eingies erlebt (war aber selten ini).
spiele seit einigen monaten nen holy priester und das ist echt hammer, was man da so sieht...

aber mir is aufgefallen, das entweder die schurken oder palas negativ hervorstechen (die wollen immer den run bescleunigen un pullen owohl ich noch nach der eltzten kamikaze aktion am reggen war -_-) 

hab nun 2 Tauren Krieger in der friendlist und gilde sind auchn paar. keinen anderen aktzeptier ich mehr vor lvl 70 (bin fast 68) als tank

man sollte vor 70 immer damit rechnen experten dabei zu haben, sich zeit nehmen und auchin erwägung ziehn dass der run nicht zu ende geht, sobald irgendwas gedropped ist, eier ne q fertig hat ect^^

PS: hab zwar nen super manareg für das lvl, aber nach 2 trashs direkt in den boss rein, schafft kein priester.  und dann werden die auch noch ausfallend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ignore,ticket fertig, nicht aufregen^^

edit: sollten dds mist bauen(verhalten ect), einfach austauschen, selbst aufm blutkeseel gibts genug dds, die mitwollen^^   und oft verraten die nicks auch schon einiges


----------



## Bluescreen07 (25. Mai 2008)

20% der WoW-Spieler können selbst unter größtem Stress situationsbedingt richtige Entscheidungen treffen und qualifizieren sich für das Onlinespiel in überdurchschnittlich hohem Maße.
80% der WoW-Spieler sind dümmer als der Stuhl, auf dem sie sitzen.


----------



## ego1899 (25. Mai 2008)

jo solche deppen gibts oft... das is echt das größte, nich auf manareg warten in ne mobgruppe reinrennen und sich dann wundern warum man nich geheilt wird... und dann bezeichnet man dich noch als noob  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber so deppen gibts halt... und nein man kann leider kein ticket wegen sowas schreiben... ^^

hatte mal nen run durch die höhlenfeuerzitadelle mit nem pala oder nem deff krieger als tank, ich weiß es nich mehr... jedenfalls hat er auch nie aufn manareg gewartet wir sind ungefähr 5x gestorben und dann is er einfach abgehauen nach dem motto bla bla bla ihr noobs, obwohl er ja schuld war ^^ ma abgesehen davon hat er auch noch 80% der items mit bedarf weggewürfelt, was echt die höhe is, eigentlich hätt man ihn gleich kicken sollen..

oder anderes thema...

ich und mein clankollege waren in ner gruppe in der managruft unterwegs... bei der 4. mobgruppe sind wir bereits 3 mal gestorben weil der heiler irgendwie gedacht hat er müsse nur den tank heilen...

seine worte waren dann "lassen wir´s hat keinen sinn mehr ich hau ab...". 
darauf hab ich geantwortet "alles klar dann such ich fix nen neuen heiler, cu" 
( da ich allein schon froh war nachts um 3 nen tank zu haben ^^) jedenfalls wurde ich und mein clankollege dann aus der gruppe gekickt... so nach dem moto wenn ich nich mitgeh dann geht keiner...
das fand ich so krass ich hab mich da noch ne stunde drüber aufgeregt weil mir nich in den kopf ging wie man so strunzdoof sein kann...


----------



## humanflower (25. Mai 2008)

Passiert...nicht drüber aufregen, ignorieren und gut is!


----------



## Cinergy (25. Mai 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> 20% der WoW-Spieler können selbst unter größtem Stress situationsbedingt richtige Entscheidungen treffen und qualifizieren sich für das Onlinespiel in überdurchschnittlich hohem Maße.
> 80% der WoW-Spieler sind dümmer als der Stuhl, auf dem sie sitzen.



Da hast du sowas von Recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numjing (25. Mai 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> 20% der WoW-Spieler können selbst unter größtem Stress situationsbedingt richtige Entscheidungen treffen und qualifizieren sich für das Onlinespiel in überdurchschnittlich hohem Maße.
> 80% der WoW-Spieler sind dümmer als der Stuhl, auf dem sie sitzen.



Kann man nicht besser ausdrücken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fluxo (25. Mai 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> 20% der WoW-Spieler können selbst unter größtem Stress situationsbedingt richtige Entscheidungen treffen und qualifizieren sich für das Onlinespiel in überdurchschnittlich hohem Maße.
> 80% der WoW-Spieler sind dümmer als der Stuhl, auf dem sie sitzen.





Nur werden sich über 80% der WoW-Spieler für besagte 20% halten..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (25. Mai 2008)

Omfg und das aufem Rp server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord-Vidi (25. Mai 2008)

In den alten Instanzen kannst du eigentlich nur drauf hoffen das du ne grp erwischt wo nur Twinks von 70er drinne sind und die dadurch auch wissen was zu tun ist. Als ich damals noch Priester gespielt habe, hatte ich auch so eine Ähnliche Aktion. Der Tank (lvl41) meint man müsse in unter einer Stunde Uldaman clearn. Ich als Heiler kam zum Anfang noch gut mit, aber nachdem 3. Boss ging es nichtmehr (ich hab davor schon Mana Pots auf CD getrunken) also habe ich im grp Chat geschrieben er solle doch langsamer machen und mir Zeit zum Reggen geben. Dadurch wurde er noch schneller. Daraufhin hab ich ihn einfach mal verrecken lassen, sicher hat er mich angeschriehen warum ich ihn nicht geheilt habe, ich habe ihm die Sache mit dem Mana erklärt und die ganze grp hat geleavt und wir sind mit einem neuen Tank weiter gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (25. Mai 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> 20% der WoW-Spieler können selbst unter größtem Stress situationsbedingt richtige Entscheidungen treffen und qualifizieren sich für das Onlinespiel in überdurchschnittlich hohem Maße.
> 80% der WoW-Spieler sind dümmer als der Stuhl, auf dem sie sitzen.



Der genialste Beitrag seit langem!!!!!! Endlich einer, der die Verkommenheit unserer Gesellschaft richtig analysiert hat^^


----------



## Mobius-1337 (25. Mai 2008)

offen gestanden ich bin kaum forumleser, aber solche threads werden niemals was ändern oder erreichen, von dem her interessiert es keinen wirklich.

Sufu klappt nicht? dann google mal nach "noobs gibts überall" ...


----------



## uvx123 (25. Mai 2008)

Wow ist und bleibt ein Spiel  ... klar ist das Ärgerlich aber man sollte versuchen Wow nicht dem Real Life vorzuziehen sonst endet man alleine und gestresst ist man obendrein


----------



## Codarl (25. Mai 2008)

Sefiria schrieb:


> just another mimimi thread



Es genügt als Antwort eigentlich "Sufu" zu schreiben, denn es gibt genausoviele unfähige Spieler, die solche Situationen auslösen, wie es Spieler gibt, die sich hier anschliessend in einem Thread ihre Unfehlbarkeit bestätigen lassen. Man gewinnt als Gruppe und "wiped" als Gruppe, lernt damit zu leben.


----------



## IsP (25. Mai 2008)

naja in jedem spiel gibts solche leute einfach auf ignore setzen und die schlecht machen vl hast ja auch ally oder horde freunde auf dem server die den ma ganken haben ma auch so gemacht bis uns der GM gesagt hat last das bitte. lol sicher nicht ^^


----------



## axel4002 (25. Mai 2008)

Mal ehrlich Ticket schreiben bringt doch nur etwas wenn beleidigungen fliegen...wenn man aus gruppe gekickt wird..naja denkt daran einer hat halt lead und  der kann kicken...wenn alle anderen nicht damit einverstanden sind...können sie aus gruppe gehen dich neu einladen und   einen ersatz für IHN suchen^^
so bei mir geschehen^^
in Meiner gilde ist es so das wir die wir einladen erst kicken wenn ini vorbei ist und bye sagen^^oder in gruppe geklärt haben das der char einfach nicht gut genug ist und ein wipe nach dem anderen verursacht (einmal wipen ist doch nix^^ fehler macht jeder mal^^ nach dem 4 oder 5 sieht es aber anders aus!!)
ich weiß von einer gruppe aus meiner gilde (waren zu 4) mit einem 5 aus anderer gilde ,die haben den nach der ini gekickt und gesagt das hätte gildenleitung so gesagt(sein gildenchef hat ticket geschrieben und auch mich angeschrieben warum ich sowas  meinen leuten gesagt hätte... ich war garnicht on gewesen und nach vielem hin und her hat sich ergeben das einer meiner offiziere nur sagte das noch einer aus  meiner gilde mitwollte und sie in andere ini gehen wollten ,darum hätten sie die person gekickt ...die ini in den sie ihn mitgenommen hatten war ja eh schon fertig,war nur falsch rübergekommen.
eins ist sicher wenn einer aus meiner gilde solch eine verbale endgleisung und unfaires spielverhalten an den tag legen würde..zumindest wenn es zeugen gibt dem ich glauben kann^^ den ist ja wohl klar das ich einem aus meiner gilde etwas mehr glauben muß als irgend einem "fremden"^^, würde ich ihn EXTREM DEN KOPF WASCHEN  und offi sogar degradieren°°
eine sache  finde ich aber wirklich  unangenem...das bei rollenspielserver solche noobs nicht verwarnt werden ....ich habe da auche inen kleinen char und ...würde gerne mal erleben was rollenspiel ist ..aber erlebe die gespräche da genauso wie auf meinem normal server dann kann ich da ja auch bleiben ^^


----------



## Megamage (25. Mai 2008)

Codarl schrieb:


> Es genügt als Antwort eigentlich "Sufu" zu schreiben, denn es gibt genausoviele unfähige Spieler, die solche Situationen auslösen, wie es Spieler gibt, die sich hier anschliessend in einem Thread ihre Unfehlbarkeit bestätigen lassen. Man gewinnt als Gruppe und "wiped" als Gruppe, lernt damit zu leben.




/sign


----------



## Abis (25. Mai 2008)

Jo gibt immer die ganz cleveren die sich für noch cleverer halten.

Hatte auch mal einen super run. War glaub Kloster Waffenkammer.
Wurde angewispert ob ich mitkommen will. Wurde direkt geportet und ging auch sofort los. Nach der 1, mobgrp wurde ich aus der Grp gekickt. Hab jemand aus der grp angeschrieb warum ich gekickt wurde. 
Er meinte weil ich nur mich geheilt habe.
Musste so lachen da ich ein Hexenmeister bin.
Als ich das geschrieb habe ladet mich wieder der Tank ein, entschuldigt sich, gibt mir Anführerrecht und dann hab ich ihn gekickt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Er schrieb mich an warum ich das getan habe, hab ihm gesagt sry aber wir haben 3 tanks und keinen Heiler


----------



## Lilo07 (25. Mai 2008)

Ich hatte mit ein paar Freunden neue chars auf Hordenseite angefangen dann waren wir zusammen in ner Instanz, ich ein Feral-Druide, mein Kumpel Jäger.
Dann war noch ein Hexenmeister, Priester und Magier dabei.
Wir waren bsf, dann haben wir den ersten Boss gekillt den einen Warg, der die raren Lederschultern mit Bew droppt. Mein Kumpel hatte die Teile schon und sonst brauchts ja keiner, ich sag also ob ich die haben könnte, mache Bedarf und alle passen ... außer ... der Hexer, er macht Bedarf und gewinnt.
Davor hatte er auf einen Stab mit stärke bedarf gemacht und ich war mit dem auch schon mal in Ragefire und dort das selbe, er hat nem Krieger die blauen  Armschienen weggewürfelt.

Ach und der name von dem Typen war: Dârkshâdôw(bin mir mit den Zeichen nich mehr sicher aber auf alle fälle DARKSHADOW..)

solche Leute gibts einfach überall, dann macht man einfach Ignore, dann kicken und schnell nen neuen DD suchen, bin dem typen später noch im Spiel begegnet.. =)


----------



## Numjing (25. Mai 2008)

Gibts eigentlich ein AddOn, das Spieler speichern und mit Notizen versehen kann? Sowas wie ne Anti-Freundesliste, im Optimalfall warnt es einen, wenn man dem Spieler begegnet.
Hab bei Google und Curse nichts dergleichen gefunden.


----------



## Lios (25. Mai 2008)

Mir ist mal folgendes in High Inis passiert:

1. HDZ2: Als Tank war ich voll beschäftigt von Portal zu Portal zu hechten. Plötzlich mittendrin leavt der Schurke. Wir haben ein kleines Problem, dacht ich mir....
...dann leavte der 2. Schurke, wohlgemerkt ich war immernoch im Kampf gegen nen Fürsten der Zeitrisse.
Und schließlich leavte auch noch der Jäger. Nun stand ich da, der Mob schlug auf mich ein, der Heiler hielt mich verzweifelt am Leben und es nutzte nix, s machte ja keiner die Adds und Medivhs Schild war nicht mehr zu retten. Nachdem Medivh gescheitert war und die Mobs alle despawnt sind, haben ich und der Heiler uns nur ungläubig angeguckt. Keiner wusste was das sollte. Der Heiler meinte dann noch, die seien alle aus einer Gilde gewesen. Ich whisperte dann den Jäger an:
Ich: "Wieso seid ihr alle abgehauen?"
J: "Weils keinen Sinn mehr gemacht hat"
(Schild war zu bis zum ersten Leave noch auf 100%)
Ich: "Lief doch super, wir sind noch nicht einmal gewipet"
J: "Nein, lief es nicht"
Ich: "Ich bin schon zum vierten Mal in HDZ2, natürlich lief das gut"
J: "Ich schon viel öfter"
Ich: "Und da leavt ihr einfach so alle im Kampf und lasst den Tank sterben? Schönen Dank auch!"
J: "Bitteschön"

Ein weiterer Typ auf meiner Igno-List



2. In Sklaven Hero hat mich danach ein Verstärker-Schami ignoriert. Weil ich sowohl auf Menus Gamaschen als auch auf die Mitternachtsbeinschützer Bedarf gewählt hatte. (Er wollte die MBschützer haben). Was auch mein gutes Recht war, denn beides is Leder und für Schurken/Katzen zugeschnitten. Und Menus Gamaschen (die bei Menu dem Verräter droppen) sind quasi sowas wie schwächere Mitternachtsbeinschützer (Endboss). Naja, hab halt beide bekommen. Wie sollte ich auch wissen, ob bei dem Endboss die Teile droppen als ich bei Menu Bedarf gewählt hab -.- .....

Da konnt ich auch nur den Kopf schütteln, das sind so Momente wo man sich 5 min noch n Kopp macht, was man selber falsch gemacht hat und realisiert: Mach dir keine Platte über Diesen Igno, war alles korrekt.


----------



## luXz (25. Mai 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> verdient hat er es.



jo das hat er!


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (25. Mai 2008)

Das isn Kind.. 8-9jahre vllt..

Was man dagegen tun kann?

1) Schreib im Handel rein was das für eine ist und die findet nie wieder ne Grp für ne ini. (So machs ich bei so ner situation immer)
2) Sag ihr das sie aus der Gilde fliegen wird. (Dann heult sie^^)
3) Mach dir neue Chars und schreib sie an: "Bist du nicht die die wipes verursacht? Ab auf Ignore!"

Dann sollte sie es bereuen^^


----------



## Deaty (25. Mai 2008)

Zoidee schrieb:


> interessiert kein schwein



Ah, sinnvolle, zur weiteren Diskussion anregende, ungemein geistreiche, und interessierte Antwort.

Naja zum Thema,

Sicherlich gibt es solche Spieler die von Benehmen keine Ahnung haben, und meinen sie können sich so aufführen, weil ihnen das Internet die nötige Anonymität dazu gibt. Ich wette, wenn du solche vor ihrem PC überraschst, werden sich 80% als ziemlich schwache Persönlichkeiten im RL rausstellen.

Edit: Die anderen 20% sind wohl ziemliche Assis, die sich auf der Straße nicht anders verhalten...

Nicht auf ihr geistiges Niveau runterziehen lassen, einfach drüberstehen und den eigenen Weg weiterverfolgen


----------



## Schranzman (25. Mai 2008)

also ich hab mir angewöhnt zum sagen das die meisten Spieler die man im laufe des lvlns bis Stufe 60 trifft meisten irgendwelche Assis sind die keinen blassen schimmer haben und nur dumm klugscheissern ( zb in ner ini grp) 

is also nix neues, wirste noch n paar mal erleben und das beste, dagegen machen kannste auch nix, weil du selber damals auch son shice Kacknuub warst der ständig shice gebaut hat xDD ( ja ich mein auch mich selber!)

von dem her is das schon im Spiel mit inbegriffen xD


----------



## Crash_hunter (25. Mai 2008)

hihi geil war ma auch, ich flüsterte einen krieger an ob ich nicht mit meinem hexer mit kloster wk könnte. promt invite bekommen... so in der gruppe noch ein mage. Es wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass gleich noch ein 70 kommt, der uns dann durchzieht. hab ich gedacht super! Wir waren allys. Der krieger war schon vorort, ich freundlciher mensch mache mich auch auf den weg (ohne mount) vom schlingendorntal aus. nach ewigen eintönigen laufen erreichte ich das kloster. super der 70 war nun auch in die gurppe eingeladen, aber am hinterteil der welt. ich machte mich also nützlich und portete ihn her, nachdem wir den mage geportet hatten. so freudig gingen wir in richtung eingang kurz davor wurde ich erstmal nett gekickt. Schreibe den Kriger an, keine rückmeldung, spamme ihn voll. Ich war nicht beleidigend! Nun ja mage angeschrieben... 5 minuten später ne antwort: Öhm kp warum du gekickt wurdest...  Dann noch mal den Krieger angeschrieben was fürne Frechheit das ist, ich laufe ne halbe stunde zum kloster porte den 70ger und werde dann gekickt! hab mich leicht verarscht gefühlt. nun ja alle 3 auf ignor gesetzt und offline gegangen. Sowas ist echt leicht asozial


----------



## Brisk7373 (25. Mai 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> bis diese verrückte Zwergin Amok gelaufen ist



sry das ich das jetz sage aber , alli kiddie ,change zur horde da sind  meist nur skill player.


----------



## Melonix (25. Mai 2008)

Leute bei mir auf der ewigen wacht  waren 2 Schurken die haben sich so unternandern angemacht das der gm den einen 3 tage  geband hat er dadrauf ist zum anwald gegangen sowas ist nen witz der anwald hat in gefragt ob er noch normal wehr sowas sowas......


----------



## BunnyBunny (25. Mai 2008)

Das mit dem nicht-heilen als Jäger kenn ich auch. Ich war damals in Bsf und da meinte ein Magier, dass ich aus der Gruppe solle, weil ich ich ja gar nicht heile.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja die Anderen haben ihn dann erstmal aufgeklärt, dass Jäger gar nicht Mitspieler heilen können,sondern nur ihr Pet.


----------



## BunnyBunny (25. Mai 2008)

Melonix schrieb:


> Leute bei mir auf der ewigen wacht  waren 2 Schurken die haben sich so unternandern angemacht das der gm den einen 3 tage  geband hat er dadrauf ist zum anwald gegangen sowas ist nen witz der anwald hat in gefragt ob er noch normal wehr sowas sowas......


So ne Leute solls ja echt geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja tu mir aber einen Gefallen und arbeite an deiner Rechtschreibung. Ich will keinen auf Hans machen, aber "anwald" anstatt "Anwalt" zu schreiben ist echt schon hart. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cripe (25. Mai 2008)

Wechsel zur Horde, dann passiert sowas auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: Gibt wohl doch zuuuu viele Kiddys bei der Allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (25. Mai 2008)

ego1899 schrieb:


> oder anderes thema...
> 
> ich und mein clankollege waren in ner gruppe in der managruft unterwegs... bei der 4. mobgruppe sind wir bereits 3 mal gestorben weil der heiler irgendwie gedacht hat er müsse nur den tank heilen...
> 
> ..


managruft kann man leider nicht mit ner normalen ini vergleichen
fast bei jeder gruppe wird dir dein mana abgezogen, so dass meist nur wenig heilung möglich ist
am besten 2 heiler mitnehmen, einer voll, und einer der einspringt, und in der zwischenzeit schaden macht
dann gehts
ich will damit sagen, der heiler hat meist gar keine andere wahl als nur den tank zu heilen, weil dann das mana alle ist, da kann man trinken wie man will...


zu hdz1
ich war nur einmal da, und noch nichtmal beim ersten boss
chaosgruppe, irgendwie nett, aber dumm
die jungs sprangen in die mobs, ohne sinn und verstand
pullten natürlich mehr als sie schaffen konnten
3mal gewiped, bei der 4. gruppe hatte ich mich gut drauf eingestellt, und heilte wie ne bekloppte. ist auch keiner gestorben.
danach war großer manabedarf. jäger und ich trinken vor uns hin. pullen die 3 anderen die nächste gruppe, obwohl wir weit entfernt waren. wir beide spurteten los. alle schon halb tot. ergab am ende ein wipe.
player left
sie haben mich zwar versucht zu überreden weiterzumachen, aber ne, das hätte keinen sinn gehabt.
naja sie hams dann auch aufgegeben..


----------



## gottdrak (25. Mai 2008)

BunnyBunny schrieb:


> So ne Leute solls ja echt geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hans ist cool.


----------



## Deaty (25. Mai 2008)

LoL passend zum Thema, hab healer gefragt, ob er mit Tdm möchte. Bin zur Zeit Fury Krieger, dann meint er: Ja ich hasse Krieger die meinen sie skillen Fury dann gehen sie rein machen Wirbelwind und meinen dann 6 Mobs können auf sie einhauen du Huänsohn.

Meine letzten Worte:

Gott was bist du für ein Arschloch?
/ignore


----------



## schakall (25. Mai 2008)

ja aber recht hat er tanken solt ihr und nicht dumm dd machen :=) macht ihr ja so wie so nicht wenn kein wf totem steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne aber mal auf das thema  zu kommen auser auf ignore  setzen kanste machen nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber selbst als 70 wird dir das  in einer rdn  grp  auch mal passieren bin vor wochen mal za rnd gegangen war ne gilden grp  und die suchten noch 1  am end boss wurde ich dann  gekickt mit der begründung  unser shami hat need auf den kolben  sry gl&hf   

drauf geschissen und  ich weis das ich  nie wieder rdn oder mit einen  von der gilde was  unternehme 

in diesem sinne  wer rechtschreibungs fehler findet kann sie behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trojaan (25. Mai 2008)

Wie wäre es mit ein bischen mehr Kommunikation...
Ts benutzt ?...wenn nicht...wer gibt das go zum pullen...der grp - leader?
Es schadet auch nicht als heiler mal ein "oom" im chat zu posten...makros helfen mir da immer sehr.
Selbst bei einer Sonntagsnachmittagskaffeeklatschrunde bei dem Dungi um die Ecke hab ich es immer gern, wenn jemand da ist ( muss ja nicht der leader sein ) der den nächsten Pull ansagt oder die nächste Zone zum Reggen vorschlägt. Der Tank darf natürlich auch vor seinem nächsten Sturmlauf mal ein "inc" ankündigen....wenn er denn Lust dazu hat. 
Ansonsten nehme ich jede Info beim Run gern zur Kenntnis und hinterfrage schon mal höflich wenn ich oder ein Teil meiner Mitstreiter als aktives Gruppenmitglied nicht recht wahrgenommen werden.
Natürlich schütz das auch mich vor keinem Wipe oder vor frechen Zeitgenossen ohne Gemeinschaftssinn aber vor dem nächsten Wutanfall mit Schaum vorm Mund.
Ansonsten bleibe ich höflich und kündige mein Verlassen der Grp rechtzeitig an wenn eine Einigung untereinander oder ein kompromiss nicht gefunden werden will.
Probiere es mal aus....sollst sehen dann klappt das auch mit der nächsten Ini.
Nun und der Kick aus der Grp....ist doch kein wirklicher Verlust für dich..oder


----------



## Davincico (25. Mai 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> 20% der WoW-Spieler können selbst unter größtem Stress situationsbedingt richtige Entscheidungen treffen und qualifizieren sich für das Onlinespiel in überdurchschnittlich hohem Maße.
> 80% der WoW-Spieler sind dümmer als der Stuhl, auf dem sie sitzen.




LOOL!!! Made my day!!!! xD


----------



## Aîm (25. Mai 2008)

ich hab das mal für meine sig genommen >.<


----------



## Flotko (25. Mai 2008)

Naja kann man nichts machen. Deppen gibts genug. Hatte mal das Vergnügen in Mara das nach dem pullen der Healer plötzlich schreibt :" Bin nur mitgegangen weil ich den Lvl-up brauchte. Bin fertig. CU" Und weg war er. Da freut man sich über solche verläßlichen Mitspieler. Wär teilweise nicht schlecht wenn man sehen würde wenn ein Spieler öfters auf Ignorelisten steht. Könnte man vielleicht gleich im vorhinein erfahren ob wer gern Blödsinn macht.
Mfg Flo


----------



## Vampirgott (25. Mai 2008)

DaMosha schrieb:


> unsinniger Thread - bekommt eine unsinnige Antwort:
> 
> Was willst du uns damit sagen? Bissl weinen? Bissl Zustimmung sammeln?



Und was will uns deine Antwort sagen? Wenn es dich nicht interressiert, dann schreib doch nichts dazu und verlasse den Thread.

Zum Thema: Hatte zum Glück noch nie solche Probleme mit Gruppen. Ja ich kenne sowas sogar noch gar nicht.
Aber solche Leute soll es ja auch geben. Einfach ignorieren.


An alle die solche Erfahrungen gemacht haben: Lasst euch von sowas nicht den Spielspass verderben. Die Welt von WoW ist groß und es gibt genug anständige Spieler.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (25. Mai 2008)

Cinergy schrieb:


> Da hast du sowas von Recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



recht hast du^^

habe auch schon viele "Deppen" in WoW getroffen wenn die nerven oder einen beleidigen einfach auf ignore setzen

P.S. man sollte einen Test für WoW machen ob man auch dafür "qualifiziert" ist^^


----------



## Annovella (25. Mai 2008)

Ich hab mal gehört, dass es ein Addon gibt, womit man unendlich Leute auf die Freundes bzw. Ignorliste packen kann, hier auf der Seite fand ich dieses Addon nicht. Kann jemand den Link posten? Die Ignorliste füllt sich nämlich ganz schön schnell beim Leveln...

Ansonsten habt ihr schon recht. Hab die 2 Spieler auf Ignor gesetzt und der eine mit der Beleidigung hat noch ein Ticket hinterher bekommen. Hoffentlich kriegt er ein Timeban und lernt daraus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moronic (25. Mai 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute =)
> 
> Ich war gerade ebend mit meiner Druidin in der Bibliothek des Klosters. Die Grp schien gut, 2 davon kannt ich sogar schon aus anderen Runs. Nunja, Situationsbeschreibung: Wir hatten ein 33er Tankadin-> Ich stehe weeeiit hinten im alten Raum wo wir gekaempft haben und hab gerade Managereggt - Ich hatte noch circa 45% Mana, da seh ich auf einmal erschrocken die HP-Leiste des Pala von 100% auf 40% sinken innerhalb einer Sekunde, ich ging in Katzengestalt und schmiss sprinten an, wollt ihr schnell Heilung geben, ..vergebens.
> Ich schrieb im Gruppenchannel: "............."
> ...



Ohhh, armes Tucktuck. Hier hast ein Schnuffeltuch zum Tränen weg wischen...

Na, wieder gut?


----------



## ZAM (25. Mai 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ich schrieb im Gruppenchannel: "............."
> Daraufhin antwortete sie: "........ im sinne von kein heal?"
> Ich schrieb als Antwort(sowas freches und dummes kann man ja nur Blöd beantworten): "....... im Sinne von wie Low muss man eigendlich sein, wenn der Heiler nur 40% Mana hat, am reggen ist und 100 Meter weiter entfehrnt ist 2 Mobgrpen zu pullen und dem heiler dann die schuld zu geben?"
> Daraufhin antwortete sie: "cu"



Ignoriert man mal die lasche, anschließende Ausrede "ein anderer wollte mit", was nach der Situation eher lächerlich wirkt, hier mal eine Einschätzung: Der Ton macht die Musik - Wipes nerven, aber eine Reaktion "wie low muss man sein" ist nicht wirklich nett, eine normale Erklärung hätte es hier wohl auch getan, vor allem auch Ansagen bzgl. das du Mana nachregenerieren musst im Vorfeld hätte wohl die ganze Situation garnicht erst entstehen lassen. Es sind nicht immer die anderen Schuld...


----------



## Draco1985 (25. Mai 2008)

Moronic schrieb:


> Ohhh, armes Tucktuck. Hier hast ein Schnuffeltuch zum Tränen weg wischen...
> 
> Na, wieder gut?



Wieso hab ich bei solchen Leuten nur immer das Gefühl, dass sie zu genau der hier kritisierten Personengruppe gehören? Vielleicht weil das nach einem erbärmlichen Versuch aussieht, sich zu verteidigen, indem man den TE ins Lächerliche zu ziehen versucht?


----------



## gnòruk (25. Mai 2008)

Hatte auch sowas
Ich war Zul'Farrak um mir des große Schwert an zu fertigen
Das erste hatte ich schon
Nach 10 Runs wurde das zweite gedroppt
Dann seh ich das der 60 Krieger der mitging auch Bedarf gemacht hat und gewann.
Ich frag was der scheiss soll und er sagte das Schwert sei besser als seins.
Und er hatte das legendäre Donnerzornschwert.
Noch einer für meine Igno-Liste


----------



## Buddits (25. Mai 2008)

Sowas is mir auch schon des öfteren passiert :-\. Da hilft nur die Igno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Milivoje (25. Mai 2008)

in WOW begegnet man einem lustigen querschnitt der gesellschaft, vermutlich sogar einer ganz besonderen auslese. wo man im "echten leben" seine zeit zumeist mit "seinesgleichen" verbringt (freundschaften aus schule, ausbildunge, studium etc. pp., also aus der gleichen "schicht"), gerät man in der WOW immer wieder an menschen, mit denen man sonst eher wenig zu tun hätte. und da klaffen dann alsbald gewaltige lücken und die kommunikation untereinander wird schwierig. da muss man sich dann schonmal bei nettgemeinter kritik ein "fuck you" als antwort gefallen lassen oder wird aus der gruppe gekicked. wenn man sich aber einigermaßen darauf einstellt und nicht mehr versucht, die virtuelle welt zu verbessern, entwickelt man recht schnell einen 7. sinn dafür, wer schon bald die ignore-liste bevölkern wird.


----------



## Exid (25. Mai 2008)

es gibt lauter solcher scheiß Trottel oO

spiel ma einen auf Blutkessel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da sind nur so welche -.-


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (25. Mai 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es sind nicht immer die anderen Schuld...


Doch!! Es sind grundsätzlich die anderen Schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torglosch (25. Mai 2008)

Beim Leveln gehts ja noch, da wollen alle ihre EP und die Quests fertig machen. Auf 70 find ichs dann schlimmer mit den random Gruppen, da geht dann halt auch mal der heiler wenn er das Item was er vom 2ten boss wolte eingesackt hat. 

Naja ich tanke eh keine Randoms mehr, kann mir also egal sein.


----------



## Caradim (25. Mai 2008)

Blutkessel ally is assi^^
aber horde rockt dort eindeutig ausser 19er pvp ally twinks sind kacke^^


----------



## Frigobert (25. Mai 2008)

Manchmal hat man auch das unverschämte Glück, Vollpfosten zu erkennen, bevor der eigentliche Run losgeht. Es ist schon 1 oder 2 Jahre her, da wollte ich mit einem frischen Twink Ragefire rein. Wir waren schon zu viert, nur ein Heiler hatte noch gefehlt. Nach einigen Suchpostings in OG meldete sich ein Hexer(!). Als ich ihm sagte, daß wir nur noch einen Healer suchen, fing er an mich vollzuheulen, ER WÄRE DOCH EIN HEILER, SCHLIEßLICH HÄTTE ER DOCH ERSTE HILFE GESKILLT! Ich dachte zuerst, der wollte mich verklappsen, aber er meinte das tatsächlich ernst. Er wollte sogar ein Duell mit dem Einsatz, daß wir ihn nach einem Sieg mitzunehmen hätten. Ich bin eigentlich ein seeehhhr geduldiger Mensch, darum hatte er auch erst nach einer 1/4 Stunde die Ehre, meine Igno-Liste einzuweihen. 

Wie gesagt, zum Glück hat sich die Dummheit dieses Zeitgenossen gezeigt, bevor wir ragefire überhaupt betreten haben.


----------



## Céraa (25. Mai 2008)

solche situationen kenn ich auch.
hatte meinen schönen lvl 70 krieger und wollte mal wieder schön ne ini gehen, hab mir schlabby dafür ausgesucht. mein krieger war damals fast komplett blau bis auf 1-2 teile, also eig das richtige eq für schlabby.
hatten einen t6 shadowpriest dabei. der hat sich dann aufgeregt "man, warum hälst du noob keine aggro".
da hab ich gesagt "ähm...wenn du mich nich antanken lässt und knapp 5mal so gutes eq hast, wie ich...".
darauf meinte der priester "ach, verpiss dich du wixxer" und hat mich gekickt.
darauf hab ich n ticket geschrieben, weil ich auch aufm rp server bin und der wurde 7 tage gebannt^^
danach hat der mich angewispert und sich voll aufgeregt^^

mfg
céraa


----------



## Lillyan (25. Mai 2008)

Hm, die Stimmung war gut in eurer Gruppe? Kann ich anhand der Gesprächfetzens nicht wirklich sehen. In so einem Umgangston möchte ich nicht mit Leuten in einer Instanz reden. Ich ärgere mich nichtmal, wenn ich sterbe... selbst wenn es Dummheit oder Unkenntnis war. Man weißt die Person freundlich auf den Fehler hin und wenn es dann weiterhin passiert verläßt man halt die Gruppe und merkt sich den Namen, damit man nicht wieder in den genuss dieses Schauspiels kommt. Sollten sie einen dann Beschimpfen gibts halt einen Ignore mehr und fertig.

Und ja, ich hatte auch schon 2-3 schlechte Erfahrungen mit Gruppen, aber meist verbann ich es gleich wieder aus meinen gedanken und such mir ne neue Gruppe, mit der es dann meist besser läuft... und das ganze ohne mich groß aufzuregen.

Und zu den Leuten "man kann nur hoffen, daß man auf leute mit 70gern trifft, die wissen ja wie alles geht"... seit doch froh, wenn ihr mal jemand neuen in der Gruppe hat dem man nochwas beibringen kann. Man sollte den Nachwuchs fördern, damit man die nicht auf level 70 ohne Kenntnisse in den Instanzen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem gibt es überall unsoziale und unkompetente Menschen, egal ob die Person nun einen 70ger hat oder erst seit 2 Wochen WoW spielt.


----------



## Kykosott (25. Mai 2008)

Ich hatte eine ähnliche Situation:
Mit meinem Mage (ich glaub lvl 64 oder so...) wollte ich ne inze aus dem Auchindoun gehen. Also such ich mir ne Gruppe, klappt auch alles wunderbar Tank gefunden, Heiler gefunden, super...uns fehlte nur noch ein DD. Ein Mitspieler sagt er wolle kurz lead haben um einen einzuladen. Naja, kam halt einer rein (ich glaub n Jäger wars) und hat uns erstmal bissl vollgelabert. Als wir bei der Inze angekommen sind, und erste Mobgruppe pullen wollen schickt der erstmal sein Pet auf nen Gegner, obwohl ich als Mage gerade Buffs verteile (bedeutet beim Mage oom). Erst als das Pet tot war, hatte der Tank endlich Aggro und die 2 übrigen Gegner erledigten wir. Daraufhin fauchte mich der Jäger an, was für ein noob ich doch sei, der ständig oom geht was fürn scheiss equip ich hätte usw. Daraufhin werd ich gekickt (hab wohl nicht mitbekommen, dass der lead noch einmal gewechselt hat) und ich will ihn fragen, was das sollte. Naja, dass er mich auf Ignore gesetzt hatte, hatte ich mir schon gedacht. Dann hab ich halt nen anderen gefragt, warum er mich gekickt hätte und der sagte, es wäre wegen der Gilde, da möchte noch einer mit usw. Nach einer Unterhaltung die schon fast in einem Streit endete, war ich beim 2ten Spieler auf Ignore. Naja, bin dann halt raus und wieder alleine leveln gegangen.
Tja, ich gebe zu, der Pro-Gamer mit dem Full Epic Equip bin ich nicht, RL geht halt vor, aber ein bisschen weniger durchgeknallt dürfte es schon sein.

mfg


----------



## Annovella (25. Mai 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ignoriert man mal die lasche, anschließende Ausrede "ein anderer wollte mit", was nach der Situation eher lächerlich wirkt, hier mal eine Einschätzung: Der Ton macht die Musik - Wipes nerven, aber eine Reaktion "wie low muss man sein" ist nicht wirklich nett, eine normale Erklärung hätte es hier wohl auch getan, vor allem auch Ansagen bzgl. das du Mana nachregenerieren musst im Vorfeld hätte wohl die ganze Situation garnicht erst entstehen lassen. Es sind nicht immer die anderen Schuld...




Sie alle haben mit ihrem BT 70er Mainchars herumgeprahlt, dann benutze ich auch "ihre" sprache, wer weiss.. sonst verstehen sie mich wohlmoeglich nichteinmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  es war jedenfalls keine anfänger, sie wussten genau was sie tun
ansonsten hast du recht, man sollte selber immer freundlich bleiben 
aber ich finds schon prall ein heiler so anzumachen, ein bt farmspieler sollte schon sehen wenn 4 von 5 spieler hinten stehen und manareggen, oder rennt man auch einfach als mt1 auf ilidan zu wenn alle erst gebuffed haben und jeder 20% mana hat? ^^


----------



## Epicor (25. Mai 2008)

Idioten gibts sowohl im Spiel alsauch im RL und bei beiden braucht man immer einge gewisse Zeit um sein Gegenüber einschätzen zu können.

Meistens ist es dann aber leider zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hatte sowas ähnliches auch mal, nur war das heftige daran, dass ich jeden aus der Gruppe eigentlich als Freunde bezeichne.

Bin damals mit meinem Paladin (Horde) gerade 70 geworden und hatte erst auf 70 auf Tank umgeskillt.
Folglich nur blaues + grünes Equip und wir wollten die Kara-Pre machen, also ab ins Schattenlabby.

Grp: BM Jäger (full S1), Hexer (auch grün + blau equip), Priester (full epic), Mage (blau/epic) und ich.

Schattenlabby lief ganz gut bis zum 2. Boss (der große Fette *hehe*).
Hatten schon vor dem 2. Boss einen Wipe, weil die Jägerin meinte, sie muss vor mir die Mobgruppen mit 3-fach Schuß (oder was das is) an"tanken". Zu 80% hatte ich das Glück, dass ich noch die Aggro zurückholen konnte.

War ja doch ein bisschen viel für meinen ersten Einsatz als Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim 2. Boss sind wir dann 3x gewiped, weil der Jäger immer wieder meinte, er müsse vor mir den Boss antanken und wenn ich aber noch dasitze und Wasser + Brot futtere, weil ich gerade erst wiederbelebt wurde, dann ist das eine denkbar schlechte Idee.

Jägerin war Grp-Leader und meinte dann: "Ach lassen wirs, wird sowieso nix mehr, Repkosten blabla.."
Hab ir dann Ruhestein reingehaut und als ich dann 5 Minuten später in meiner FL nachsah, bemerkte ich, dass die immer noch SLabby waren, sich jedoch einen Full T5 Krieger Tank besorgt haben.
(ein Freund der Jägerin).

Ging mir ordentlich gegen den Strich.. wir sind zwar immer noch befreundet, aber Inis geh ich nicht mehr mit ihr.. *grml*
Wussten ja alle, dass ich noch keine Erfahrung hatte und noch dazu hat der Jäger bewusst immer vorher angetankt.. *pf*


Aber man muss darüber stehen.. Klar nervt es einen, jedoch ist es ein Spiel.
Am besten gehst nur mit Gildis und echten Freunden in Inis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann ist das Risiko minnimiert.

lg, Epi


----------



## Annovella (25. Mai 2008)

Manschmal lernt man aber auch Leute kennen, indem man sie einfach mal mit einem unbekannten Char anschreibt bzw. mit einem unbekannten Char mit einem in einer Gruppe ist, ich war circa 2 Jahre mit jemand in WoW befreundet und dann gingen wir beide mit Twinks in eine Instanz, sie jedoch wusste nicht das ich es bin und ihr verhalten war absolut schwach, seitdem red ich nichtmehr mit ihr, da hat sie ihr wahres ich gezeigt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (25. Mai 2008)

ja das ist die WoW Gemeinde wie sie leibt und lebt...


----------



## Dregorath1 (25. Mai 2008)

jeden kann mal was passieren von daher^^
 ist mir auch mal so ähnlich passiert also schwamm drübba^^


----------



## Teydlz (25. Mai 2008)

Hi! Erstmal mein herzliches Beileid an alle die auch solche Situationen erlebt haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auch ich durfte schon öfters an soetwas teilhaben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als meinen Schurken hochgespielt habe (mein erster Char) bin ich natürlich auch das ein- oder anderemal in einer Instanz gewesen. Dabei hatte ich in den Low Innis vier- oder fünfmal das ,,Vergnügen" mit einem Orc Krieger, an dessen Namen ich mich leider nicht mehr erinnere, unterwegs zu sein. Ich habe gesehen wie Neulinge spielen, ich habe gesehen wie schwächere Leute spielen, aber der war einfach nur skrupellos.
Einmal waren wir in BSF und ein Malachit ist random gedroppt. Er macht Bedarf, weil er Bergbau als Beruf hat ( btw : sein zweiter Beruf war Alchemie ^^). Naja, ist ok , kann passieren, hat jeder schon mal erlebt. Im selben run ist bei Arugal die Robe gedroppt. Er hatte Bedarf, weil sein Twink Mage ist. Dass das Ding beim Aufheben gebunden ist, war erstmal egal. ^^ Bis jetzt alles im Rahmen des Akzeptabelen, aber das Folgende war der Gipfel:

Ich war 39 und beim questen im Ödland als mich ein ingame Kumpel (Hunter) fragte: ,,Willste mit Hügel? Tank und Heiler haben wir schon." Ich stimme zu, bekomme inv in die Gruppe und sieh da: der Tank war der Orc ( er hatte lead). Ich nehme den Windreiter nach bb und sagte:,, bin 5 min kurz afk".  Als ich wieder kam bestand die Gruppe aus dem Tank, einem 70er mage und mir. Die beiden waren in der Instanz. Ich stand in Beutebucht.

Was ist passiert?

Ich scrolle den Chat zurück und schaue ob sich mir was daraus erschließt. Ich las Folgendes:

        Krieger: Habn 70 mage der zieht uns.
        [...] schließt sich der Gruppe an.
        Mage: bin gleich da fliege grad von og los

Kurz danach waren Krieger, Mage und Hunter am Portstein...

        K : lass reingehn
        Hunter: ne wir müssen erst noch Schurke und Priest porten
        K : die könn laufn! los rein
        H: ne komm das geht schnell  -------------------->Hunter wurde gekickt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
        Priester: wieso haste das gemacht? ------------>Priester wurde gekickt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da komm ich zurück, denk mir meinen Teil und war echt stinkig. Da habe ich mich gerächt. Ich nehm von BB das Schiff nach Ratschet, fliege nach Camp Taurajo, laufe in die inni rein, schleich mich an den überlebenden mobs vorbei und laufe den hügel zum boss hoch da droppt grad der Plattenhelm vom boss, der orc macht need, der mage passt. Ich schreibe ,,re" in den gruppenchat drücke need, bekomme den helm; der orc schreibt nur ,,???" ; ich sage : für krieger-twink ; leave die group; lach den krieger aus und porte mich weg.

Ich weiß, das war nicht die feine englische, aber ich konnte nicht anders, hatte sone stinkwut in mir und der hatte das definitiv verdient.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ok, wer will kann jetzt schreiben : ,,mimimi" oder mich andernweitig flamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Teydlz


----------



## Tarlix (25. Mai 2008)

Mace schrieb:


> ja das ist die WoW Gemeinde wie sie leibt und lebt...


Oja, solche Inigruppen kenne ich auch, sehr oft erlebt in Uldaman, Zul'Farrak und Versunkener Tempel, ging erst ab 60 wieder richtig gut mit den neuen Inis in der Scherbenwelt.

Aber ein was gutes hatten diese Inis, dadurch habe ich 2 Leute mehr auf meiner Freundesliste^^

Unter anderem der kleine Gnom Krieger, den ich durch Zufall getroffen hatte, und wir zusammen mit 3 weiteren Leuten Uldaman durchmachen wollten. Ging auch alles ganz gut, bis zu unserem ersten Fast-Wipe in dem Raum wo man den Optionalen Boss beschwören kann. Plötzlich musste ein weiterer DD weg, der Heiler hatte keine Lust, und der dritte meinte, so mache das kein Sinn.

Ein Gnom und ein Mondkin allein in Uldaman. Wir haben uns zu 2 durch die nächsten 2 Gruppen geschlagen, allerdings ergab es nicht viel Sinn, weil ich jedes Mal was trinken musste. Es dauerte Ewigkeiten bis wir endlich eine Gruppe hatten, das tollste war dann, wo die meisten nochmal Reppen, Reagenzien kaufen etc. mussten, stand ein Mondkin völlig allein in Uldaman, sah richtig depri aus xD

Das tollste war dann, als ich von einem Gildenkollegen eingeladen wurde nach Zul'Farrak. Unser Tank: Der Gnom Krieger aus Uldaman. Auch hier ging anfangs alles gut, bis zu dem Event, wo sich danach heraustellte das keiner den Hammer hatte zur Endbossbeschwörung. Der Gnom und ich brauchten aber noch ein paar Skarabäusschalen und den Boss vor dem Endboss. Also ging es wieder los, Heiler weg, DD weg, und mein Gildenkollege hatte auch keine Lust mehr. Ein Gnom und ein Mondkin alleine, diesmal in Zul'Farrak^^
Leider fanden wir keine neue Gruppe mehr und sind so einzeln dahin gegangen. Aber seitdem weiß ich wenigstens, dass es auch noch Leute gibt, die anders sind und nicht andauernd die Gruppe leaven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalecygos (26. Mai 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Omfg und das aufem Rp server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


leider ist rp bei wow so gut wie tot.
blizz unternimmt auf rp servern auch nahezu nichts, um diese als solche zu behalten


----------



## Seratos (26. Mai 2008)

Das ist mies, aber die Typen die so einen mist bauen, werden im Endspiel eh nix reißen, und müssen PvP zocken um "Equip" zu bekommen, weil niemand die mmitnehmen will, so wie die sich verhalten.


----------



## atischa (26. Mai 2008)

mein main is restro schami(70) und noch nen twink heal pali(44) wenn ich noch am reggen bin, bleib ich sitzen regge fertig...und lass sie dann laufen und wenn es mehr als 2mal vorkommt leav ich die grp ich kann auch herlich questen um an ep's zu kommen muss mir sowas nicht gefallen lassen..wen ich sie schon vor dem tot bewahren sol sollen sie sich auch so verhalten das ich meinen job recht machen KANN!


----------



## Deanne (26. Mai 2008)

Situation: ich bin mit meiner Hexe, damals noch Level 67, auf der Suche nach einer Gruppe für die Krypta. Lande bei zwei (eher "unpassend" equippten) Deff-Tanks und erkundige mich nach dem Rest der Gruppe.

Deff-Tank 1: "Ja, wir drei halt."
Ich: "Heal?"
Deff-Tank 1: "Brauchen wir nicht."
Deff-Tank 2: "Du machst nur dmg, shock run."
Ich: "Wollen wir nicht wenigstens noch jmd dazu laden?"

Und da wurde ich dann gekickt. Durfte mir dann auch noch sehr charmante Beleidigungen aller Art anhören, bis die beiden Könner dann letztendlich auf Igno gelandet sind.


----------



## Annovella (26. Mai 2008)

@Tarlix 

Ja das stimmt, ich hab als ich mein 3. Schurken hochgezockt hab auch auf Stufe 40 in Zul Farrak ein Untoter Magier in der Gruppe gehabt, er war Stufe 49. Seitdem ich ihn kenne ist es in WoW mein bestern Freund, wir spielen nahezu jeden Tag zusammen PvP usw. und wissen einfach was der andere vor hat und will. Seelenverwandschaft? *g*

Ps: Ja die Stimmung war gut, also wir 4 haben uns gut verstanden, der Tankpala hat nie ein Ton gesagt bis auf den Flame und sein BT gelabber.

Pps: Ich habe Heute im SucheSystem eine TdM Normalgruppe gefunden die nurnoch die letzten 2 Bosse legen musste, da hab ich gedacht. Cool ich brauch zwar nichts mehr draus, aber diese Täuschungskugel wär doch was nettes. Naja.. am ende ging es so aus: Circa 30 Wipes an den Endboss  Ich hatte am Ende 2,5 Sets kaputt und ueber 80g Reppkosten, es stellte sich sogar raus der einer der Dmg Dealer kein DD sondern ein Heiler war ... darum hatte er auch sowenig Dps gemacht*g* Es war schon spät darum habe ich mich nicht auf meine Mitspieler konzentriert wie sie geskillt sind... Naja trotz der ganzen Wipes hatten wir alle gute laune und ich war der einzige der entcontent hatte, der Rest war Blau-Karaequiped. Also es gibt auch Gruppen mit denen man trotz sowas auch spass haben kann. auch wenn ich dann scherzlicher weise meinte, wir könnten doch lieber DM oder so gehen da haben wir wenigstens nicht so hohe reppkosten^^ war aber auch nur ein scherz und so haben alle anderen es acuh verstanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Fumacilla (26. Mai 2008)

Wie alle meine Vorredner schon sagten: Passiert eben!

Als ich noch Holy war, hatte ich mal nen Tank im Labby, welcher meinte "mana wird überbewertet" - da vorher geklärt wurde (vom Tank) ob wer need auf das unrnether hat war von vorneherein klar, dass es nur ich und der Tank waren. 

Kurz: Nach einem ellenlangen kampf mit meinen skills, spells... meiner manareg und der bstmöglichen kombi alles ohne reggen zu healen ohne zu wipen oder oom zu gehen, wurde ich nach dem Quaki-Kill schnell der gruppe entfernt, das der liebe Tank auch sein heiss begehrtes UN bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da machst du nix... ausser du hat 3 weitere nette mitspieler welche dir alle beim ticket schreiben fleißig helfen (denn treffen können hätte es auch die) - denn bekommste nach 30 min nen /w von nem nich allzu unbekannten tank, welcher dir nochmal mit schönen grüßen bestellt, was für ein H***sohn du doch bist und ihn nen 3 Tage Bann aufdrückst =)

TIP: um sowas zu unterbinden (ja es ist nich die feine art und wird gerne geflamet, aber egal!) einfach nach solchen situationen auch mal den leuten aus dem allgemeinen und handelschannel die info geben was für ein mensch hinter nem gewissen char steckt... oft biste nicht der einzige und rums ist der ruf dahin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwizazadera (26. Mai 2008)

Numjing schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich ein AddOn, das Spieler speichern und mit Notizen versehen kann? Sowas wie ne Anti-Freundesliste, im Optimalfall warnt es einen, wenn man dem Spieler begegnet.
> Hab bei Google und Curse nichts dergleichen gefunden.




Hi,

ja solch eine AddOn gibt es ! Es nennt sich Karma !!!

Damit kannst du Spieler von 100 (mit dem geh ich Blind mit) bis Null (Auto Igno) einstellen
die Bewertung beginnt mit 50 (Neutral)

Es speichert sogar dei Queste die du mit ihm zusammen machts bzw. gemacht hast!


Link: Karma

Mit dem Teil hab ich mir schon einigen Ärger vor Noobs usw. erspart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Tschuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Leonnidas (26. Mai 2008)

Bin durch Zufall mal hierher geraten und hab mir die Story´s durchgelesen und ich muss echt sagen es ist der Hamma was man das so liest. Am lustigsten fand ich den Fall von Lightning, hab schon viel gehört aber das man  
gekickt wird weil man als Hunter zu wenig healt is ja wohl der Oberhammer. Also ich frag mich wie der Grp-Leader WOW installiert bekommen hat bei soviel Blödheit.
Aber wie schon viele hier geschrieben haben es wird immer paar Idioten das bleibt nicht aus.
Und wenn mich jemand mal beleidigt hat ging es mir meistens am A......vorbei aber es gab schon einen der meinte meine Mutter beleidigen zu müssen und da hat er einen wunden Punkt bei mir getroffen. Hab natürlich ein Ticket geschrieben dannach war er ne ganze Weile net mehr on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Machts wie es die meisten machen einfach IGNORE und ganz entspannt weiter zocken es lohnt sich nicht sich wegen denen aufzuregen is bloß schlecht für die Nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So dann wünsch ich allen ein Streß- und Kickfreies Zocken


TAKE IT EASY


----------



## poTTo (26. Mai 2008)

Lightning(imba schrieb:


> .....
> 
> ich bin mit meinem *jäger* (stufe 39) questen im schlingdorntal.
> 
> ....bis mir der schurke schrieb, *dass ich zu schlecht geheilt hätte*...



Also das ist ja der oberhammer, da fällt mir ja gar nix mehr zu ein !!! Naja, da bin ich froh das ich von solchen Naps bisher verschont worden bin.

Trotzdem, nicht unterkriegen lassen, es sind nicht alle Deppen sooo dumm wie die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


gruss
...ein Schurke


----------



## Nargo (26. Mai 2008)

Tja, wie schon so oft vorher gesagt, solche Spieler gibt es eben... leider.
Aber zum Glück hat das ganze eine gewisse Eigendynamik, denn irgendwann nimmt so einen Tank nicht mal mehr die eigene Gilde mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
In diesem Sinne: Nicht ärgern, jeder Heiler findet seinen Tank.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (26. Mai 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> 20% der WoW-Spieler können selbst unter größtem Stress situationsbedingt richtige Entscheidungen treffen und qualifizieren sich für das Onlinespiel in überdurchschnittlich hohem Maße.
> 80% der WoW-Spieler sind dümmer als der Stuhl, auf dem sie sitzen.



Jetzt weis ich endlich was mein Möbelgeschäft meinte als man mir einen intelligenten Bürostuhl verkaufen wollte :-)


----------



## Slavery (26. Mai 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> 20% der WoW-Spieler können selbst unter größtem Stress situationsbedingt richtige Entscheidungen treffen und qualifizieren sich für das Onlinespiel in überdurchschnittlich hohem Maße.
> 80% der WoW-Spieler sind dümmer als der Stuhl, auf dem sie sitzen.



Du sagst es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und mit den 80% hab ich schon einiges mitgemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oly78 (26. Mai 2008)

Alleine die Idee dafür ein Ticket schreiben zu wollen -> find ich "denkschwach"

Nur weils jmd nicht kann !? Gehts noch, für was nen scheiss schreibst du sonst noch Tickets?

Auf die Igno und fertig, nächste Grp suchen!


----------



## Osse (26. Mai 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Was kann man gegen sowas machen?



reroll horde


----------



## Xelyna (26. Mai 2008)

Hey so 'nen Fall hatte ich mit meinem Priester auch schon. Da war der noch Lower und ich war im Bollwerk Heiler..und tierisch scharf auf die Heilerrobe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja.. im Laufe des Runs hat mich die ganze Zeit ein mitgeschleifter 70ger Jäger in S1 Klamotten dumm angemacht und auch auf meiner Gilde rumgetrampelt òO von mir gab's - ganz klar sachliche Antworten zurück, das hat ihn wohl noch mehr geärgert.. naja.. jedenfalls gab's für mich beim Endboss als der noch 5% Leben und ich alle schön hochgeheilt hatte den Kick O.O 
Konnte trotzdem noch um den Loot würfeln, aber die Robe war es Gott sei dank eh net.. Man hab ich geflucht -.-
Glaub ich hab sogar noch 'nen Screenie von seim 'Alda deine Gilde zockt noch in zA? Dann schafft ihr ja noch nich ma KarazaHn mann' 
Gab 'nen tollen Anschiss vom Gildenrekrutierer dem ich das erzählt hab, der dann später noch mit ins Bollwerk gekommen ist und dann tatsächlich die Robe dropte *froi* Danke Oldi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Undeathjenna (26. Mai 2008)

Ja kenn ich leider auch sowas.

Gestern mit meiner Hexe gruppe für HDZ1 gesucht. 
Nach ner stunde suchen ham wir endlich nen 70er resto Druiden gefunden der mitkommen wollte.

Seine erste Reaktion:" nen 66er Tank? Das kann nicht gut gehen."
Wir dann so drauf:" Warum?"
Er: "na der is zu low. der schafft das nicht"
Wir: " warum das? die ini is ab 66."
Kurz danach kam dann von ihm:" mom tel"
Okay wir alle hin vor HDZ und ham auf ihn gewartet.
Als wir ihn porten wollten kam dann: "sorry mein Freund braucht mich in RL"

Ham dann zum glück kurze zeit später nen 66er Pala gefunden der heilen wollte und es lief perfekt.

Oder letztens auch beim Federn farmen für unteres Viertel mit meiner Kriegerin.
/w mich einer an mit:" farm wo anders oder geh BG"
ich drauf: "q wo anders oder mach bg" 
Er is darauf hin ausgetickt und hat mich derbst beschimpft usw.
Hab ihm dann mit nem Smily geantwortet das er soeben ein Ticket bekommen hat.
Er wollte sich dann rechtfertigen warum er so reagiert hat. Raus kam das er dabei immernoch geschimpft und beleidigt hat.
Hab das ganze gespräch mit ihm per screen festgehalten und ihn dann irgendwann auf igno und fl (damit ich seh wann er wieder on kommt) gesetzt. 
dürfte dann wirklich ne sperre gekriegt haben weil ich ihn nimma online gesehn hab.

Bei Beleidigungen mach ich immer screen vom gespräch und schreib n ticket wo drinn steht das ich screens vom gespräch hab und diese zur verfügung stelle wenn ers sehen will.

Also man sieht das es immer wieder leute gibt die glauben das sich wow nur um sie dreht. 

Ganz einfach igno, ticket und fertig. Gar nicht länger nachdenken. Ham die typen gar ned verdient das man sich da lang gedanken macht über sie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caidy (26. Mai 2008)

ich muss zugeben ich hatte sowas auch^^

nen "tank" der in bersi stance und 2h tanken wollte, sein open hat angefangen indem er in 2 mob grp charged und sich wundert wieso keiner heilt / dmg macht^^  (war in zul farrak)


am ende ist er mit den worten: OMG, lernt spielen" aus der grp gegangen^^


----------



## Evalor (26. Mai 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute =)
> 
> Ich war gerade ebend mit meiner Druidin in der Bibliothek des Klosters. Die Grp schien gut, 2 davon kannt ich sogar schon aus anderen Runs. Nunja, Situationsbeschreibung: Wir hatten ein 33er Tankadin-> Ich stehe weeeiit hinten im alten Raum wo wir gekaempft haben und hab gerade Managereggt - Ich hatte noch circa 45% Mana, da seh ich auf einmal erschrocken die HP-Leiste des Pala von 100% auf 40% sinken innerhalb einer Sekunde, ich ging in Katzengestalt und schmiss sprinten an, wollt ihr schnell Heilung geben, ..vergebens.
> Ich schrieb im Gruppenchannel: "............."
> ...




Hi,
für sowas gibt es die Igniliste!

MfG Evalor

HORDE4EVER


----------



## sarika (26. Mai 2008)

dann muß ich doch einfach mal ein positiv beispiel bringen, auch wenn das keiner lesen will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vor ein paar tagen war ein gildenkollege mit random leuten in labby hero drine. beim zweiten boss sind sie das erstemal gewiped (habs im ts mitbekommen), daraufhin ist ein jäger geleavt aus der gruppe. ich wurde angefragt ob ich mitkommen kann, hab ich gemacht. 2. boss geschafft, dritten boss aufn 2. anlauf geschafft und bei murmur haben wir das wipen geübt. trotz rchtzeitigem rausspringen beim überschallknall hat es immer wieder jemanden erwischt. wir haben eben so lange weiter gemacht bis wir ihn geschafft hatten. das ergebnis: tankadin und heilschami sind jetzt auf meiner fl, mit denen würd ich immer wieder in ne ini gehen.
wenn man gute spieler trifft, gleich in die fl aufnehmen, deppen gibts leider genug in online spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (26. Mai 2008)

naja denke du hast so gleich mal was lernen können sei immer beim tank oder schreib wen du reggen must^^

mfg


----------



## Lokatran (26. Mai 2008)

Ich kann dazu nur sagen: Das ist wohl allen schon pasiert das man an so Deppen geraten ist,  möchtegern tolle Hechte denen man eigentlich solange Ohrfeigen Verpassen müsste bis sie anfangen zu lachen.
Und das schlimste ist nach meiner erfahrung sind das nichmal die Kidis die sich so aufführen sondern eher Leute um die 20 oder älter glaubt es oder nicht aber die deppen stehn dan echt teilweise so nah an der klippe das sie ihren frust im Play ablassen weil sie sich im Real Leben nich trauen. 

Arme Würstchen eigentlich
Aber putzig wiederrum find ich dan die die mir in ihrem tollen Getto styl irgendwelche drohungen an den kopf werfen...Diese Möchtegern Gangster, einmal übers Knie legen würde mehr bringen als jedes Ticket 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (26. Mai 2008)

lustige Story:

war mit 45er Jägerin, 52 Tank, 56 Heiler, 45 DD und 42 Schurke im Tempel. Blaue Lederschuhe mit Manarag: Schurke need, kriegt sie. Grüner Bogen mit Agi und Ausd: ich hab ne blaue Schusswaffe (ohne Stats, Trefferchance)  aber der Bogen hatte eben Stats, ich denk, second need aber geiles Teil, mache Gier, der Schurke needet. Dann hat er die ganze Zeit damit geschossen. Wir ihn gefragt: er antwortet muss skillen. Wir: Nahkampf, hopp, er: Jägerin (ich) darf doch auch schiessen... Tank: kurz afk, Tür klingelt, Schurke spannt seinen Bogen und pullt ne Gruppe. Kein Wipe dank Pet und gutem Heal. Ich: bist du das erste Mal in einer Gruppe unterwegs? Er: das glaubst auch nur du.. Dann musste der Tank weg. Hat ziemlich gedauert auch.. da unsere Gruppe einmal getrennt war durch Respawn (Heiler und Schurke mussten reinlaufen, Rest stand drin und lebte, typische Blizzfalle). Ok, ich logge auf meinen Tank, um die Gruppe wenigstens bis zum Ende durchzuschleifen. Kille genüsslich die Drachkingruppen im unteren Kreis, da nervt der Schurke schon wieder: wieviele Bosse kommen noch? Droppen die ein Schwert? Jemand linkt ihm Großdrachenruf (epic) und er: das nehm ich. Ich hätt mit meinem 70er need gemacht das könnt ihr glauben, damit der das nicht kriegt. Avatar von Hakkar: blaue Stoffhose, Schurke need. Zum Glück sind dann auch keine Schwerter gedroppt. Das erste Mal, seit ich da rein geh glaub ich^^.
Ich töte die Mobgruppen vor Jammal, das dauert nen kleinen Moment da die Leichen fressen und Geister spawnen und so Spässe und ich als deff nu nich den Schaden machen kann. Bin mitten in der Arbeit da kommt vom Schurken: wann kommt denn endlich ein Boss... Ich bin ja gutmütig, wohl zu sehr, schade eigentlich aber die Rache ist immer süss. Habe den Tempel ordnungsgemäß ratzkahl leer und porte mich raus. Logge auf die Jägerin. Die ist in derselben Gilde wie der Schurke. Er im /g: kriege ich ein [Rosa Magiestoffhemd]?? Keine Antwort, man ist ja nicht Mutter Theresa und auf so ne Frage antwortet wohl nicht mal der Gutmütigste. 1min später: kriege ich nun eines, ja oder nein? Das ja Hammer denk ich und schreibe: wo haben sie dich nur freigelassen? Dann weiter: für all den Shice den du heut verzapft hast und eben auch setze ich dich jetzt auf meine ansonsten makellose Ignoreliste. Schönes Leben noch.


----------



## Borberat (26. Mai 2008)

Ganz klarer fall von Allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Also sowas stranges ist mir ja in den 3 1/2 Jahren noch niemals passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arones (26. Mai 2008)

Moin,

ich will auch ma mein Senf dazugeben xD... also was dir da im Kloster passiert ist, ist echt lächerlich .. wenn ich  des als Heiler bemerkt hätte, ich wäre net hin gerannt sondern hätte gemütlich weiter gesoffe xD...und dann wäre ich anscheinend mit einem lächeln gegangen.

Mein Prob is aba auch so ähnlich, ich hoffe es geht net nur mir so xD

Also:  

Der Tank (Dudu, Warri, Pala egal ) ... makiert Totenkopf = Firstkill | X = Second usw.

... kk Shurke und Mage erledigen ihren CC und der Tank rennt auf den totenkopf ... nein er pullt ihn nicht mit Distanzwaffe .. macht nen fetten Donnerknall und haut weiter auf Totenkopf.. ungeachtet auf X , Mond , Stern ... die machen alle was sie wolle..... er schreibt :

" Boa, wieso klaut ihr mir ständig die Aggro  ! "

.. nach einigen Erklärungen und anstreben das er es versteht wie er zu spielen hat, geht man davon aus, das dies nun besser wird.

ABER NEIN ..... wieder des selbe ... -.- 

langsam versteh ich es echt net... wenn ich doch bzw man scho eine TANKKLASSE spielt sollte man sich doch damit auseinandersetzen und versuchen ihn richtig zu beherschen bzw. zu wissen welche Skills man wann einsetzt ... aber des einfachste, mal na links auf die Grp.-Avatare zu achten bzw. sich nen Addon zu besorgen des Aggromanagment anzeigt... ne selbst das is zu schwer.

Denn wie scho gesagt .. er ist vom TOTENKOPF so angetan das er net wegkommt davon... net ma Wenn 

" AGGRO HEILER , AGGRO AGGRO " gespammt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weis net an was sowas liegen kann.. denn selbst nach 5 Whipes haben es einige imma noch net begriffen wie kann des sein xD

ich versteh es net ... vllt. mach ich mir einfach zu sehr nen Kopf aba naja wollt des ma los werden 

c u und viel Spass bei Random-Grp. weiterhin 

eure Feé


----------



## Nershul (26. Mai 2008)

In der WoW erlebt man Dinge, die man selbst für Utopie gehalten hatte!
Man trifft so viele unterschiedliche Menschen... Da sind solche Konflikte vorprogrammiert. 

Wenns zu viel wird mit den Beleidigungen: Ignore! 
Tickets schreib ich deswegen eigentlich nie, lohnt sich gar nicht. Ist mir der Aufwand dann auch schon nicht mehr wert, was bringts mir!? Genugtuung? Brauch ich nicht... Dem andern noch eins auswischen? Wofür? Also Ignore und fertig..


----------



## Lokatran (26. Mai 2008)

Das Geilste und gleichzeitig das Traurígste was ich je erleben durfte mit random Gruppe war folgendes:
Wir hatten ne gruppe zusamen war glaub ich um Level 40 herum Tanken solte ein Druide.
Glaubt es oder nicht ich selbst konte kaum meinen augen traun als ich sah wie der Dudu in Katzengestalt die gruppen zog und sich anschickte die so zu tanken...Wipe war natürlich die klare folge danach hat man ihn zur rede gestelt was das soll warum er nicht in Bärengestalt geht zum Tanken.

Und dan kamm eine Antwort nachder ich nima wuste ob ich lieber irre Lachen oder tief Depresiv heulen solte...Der Dudu verkündete nemlich volsten ernstes..."Ich kann Bären nicht ausstehn ich spiel immmer nur in Katzengestalt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was soll man dazu noch sagen...am besten garnix


----------



## Caidy (26. Mai 2008)

war gestern tdm normal


priester , dudu tank, 2 hunter und ich shadow



nach den ersten 2 wipes haben die Jäger kapiert das sie eisfalle einsetzen müssen


der dudu pullte mit baumrinde und hurrican (die ersten grps) Eisfallen natürlich wieder draußen.


Der Priester meinte schilden reicht aus, ich hab ja vampierumarmung




am ende nach dem 2. boss meint der Tank dann in katze tanken zu könne, würd mit dmg besser gehen als in bär. nach flame ist er dann aus grp


----------



## Scrätcher (26. Mai 2008)

Ich hab nen Trollschami auf nem RP-Server hochgezogen und ab und zu traf man zwar mal ne "Handlampe" aber ich hielt die hier beschriebenen Ereignisse für "einmalige Knüller"!

Jetzt bin ich auf nem Non-RP-Server bei der Allianz als Krieger und wie soll ich sagen? Ich hab jetzt die Knüller am laufenden Band!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  In jeder zweiten RandomGruppe (SPÄTESTENS) leavt einer oder muß gekickt werden! 

Das beginnt  beim Jäger dem man fragt warum er eigentlich vorne mit dem Tank und dem Schurken mit auf den Mob haut, bis hin zum Schurken der meint im Tempel hinten im "Fearraum" 1tens pullen zu müssen und dann auch noch in dem Raum zu tanken! Sachen gibts... Wenns jedesmal nen Stromschlag gäbe wenn so einer stirbt würden unsere Stromnetze spätestens jedes Wochenende wegen Überlastung zusammen brechen!

Aber ich werd der Allianz erstmal treu bleiben! Ganz einfach weil es auch dort gute gibt und was nicht paßt wandert halt auf die Ignoliste!

Mir ist aber schon aufgefallen das es nicht die Newbies sind die Mist machen! Denen erklärt man es kurz und gut! Es sind meist diejenigen die sich schon vorm Inistart ankündigen mit: "Habt ihr auch nen 70iger??". Dann weiß man schon das ist der Imbamään der alles käänn!! Er wird nicht hören, pfeift auf Symbole und schreckt wahrscheinlich nichtmal davor zurück als Heiler den Endboss zu pullen!! 

Mein persönlicher Aufruf an die Gilden:
Zieht Newbies nicht durch die Inzen! Nehmt einen Twink dafür und zeigt ihnen mal Gruppenspiel! Ansonsten müßt ihr euch nicht wundern wenn eure Gilde nen schlechten Ruf kriegt!


----------



## Metadron72 (26. Mai 2008)

Brisk7373 schrieb:


> sry das ich das jetz sage aber , alli kiddie ,change zur horde da sind  meist nur skill player.



ne, is klar ....sry das ich das jetzt sage aber, die meisten leute die sowas posten fallen nicht grad unter die rubrik "skilled player"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokatran (26. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Mein persönlicher Aufruf an die Gilden:
> Zieht Newbies nicht durch die Inzen! Nehmt einen Twink dafür und zeigt ihnen mal Gruppenspiel! Ansonsten müßt ihr euch nicht wundern wenn eure Gilde nen schlechten Ruf kriegt!




Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## Deekayn (26. Mai 2008)

Lokatran schrieb:


> Das Geilste und gleichzeitig das Traurígste was ich je erleben durfte mit random Gruppe war folgendes:
> Wir hatten ne gruppe zusamen war glaub ich um Level 40 herum Tanken solte ein Druide.
> Glaubt es oder nicht ich selbst konte kaum meinen augen traun als ich sah wie der Dudu in Katzengestalt die gruppen zog und sich anschickte die so zu tanken...Wipe war natürlich die klare folge danach hat man ihn zur rede gestelt was das soll warum er nicht in Bärengestalt geht zum Tanken.
> 
> ...



Was soll man dazu sagen?!?! Das es aufjedenfall das lustigste is was ich unter diesem >Thema bisher gelesen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shac (26. Mai 2008)

Kenn ich solche Sachen war vor einiger Zeit mit nem Kumpel und 3 Rdms Bollwerk,ich mit meinem alten 70er der ewig net mehr gespielt wurde und daher auch schlecht equitet war für level 70.
Jedenfalls der eine aus der Gilde hatte getankt mit furorskillung,eigentlich gar keine probleme damit gehabt weil ich ja mit meinem Pala auch den ein oder anderen tanken konnte, hatten en shadowpriest als heiler der auch gut zurechtkam,en schami der auch en bissel mitheilte und en Jäger den ich heute nur noch Futureman No. 2 nenne.
Beginnen mit der Ini(Kumpel das erste mal getankt mit nem Krieger) ertser wipe versehntlich wegen Bodypull noch alles klar,paar min später Gruppe liegt wieder auf Boden,Analyse Jäger hat Eisfalle net hinbekommen(und für den Rest der Ini auch net),alles klar kann mal passieren weiter gehts Jäger zieht Aggro bevor mein Kumpel zuschlagen kann und auch immer wieder da gehts schon los das der Jäger behauptet er könne mit seinem 70er deffkrieger besser tanken als er.Ok erste Zweifel kommen auf. 
Wir machen weiter und wipen noch en paarmal wegen Jäger.Da meint Shadowpriest weil er vom Jäger angeflamt wurde er könne net heilen er spiele schon seit das game en paar Monate alt ist und genug erfahrung hat.Der Jäger darauf er habe 4 70er und es wird gefragt wie die heißen er nennt die Namen und Kumpel und Shadowpriest schauen nach.Dann die gruppe nach dem Hochgang wieder en wipe,Jäger lässt Geist frei und belebt sich am FH mit der begründung das gehe schneller ,am Ende haben wir ewig egwartet und dabei stellte sich heraus das der Typ von besagten Chars keinen Deftank hat.

 Er endlich da machen weiter mit relativen Erfolg und legen den Dämonenboss.Jäger lässt mitten im Kampf aber Geist frei und wundert sich das er net würfeln darf(soviel zum Thema 4 70er -.-). Kommen zum Endboss machen einen Wipe und hauen ihn down(bzw ich weil ich der letzte war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) rezze Gruppe jeder lootet Drachen plus Reiter rennen zur Kiste wird geöffnet und es droppt ne Hose für Eleschamis(mit der Erwähnung KLASSE:SCHAMANE).Schami macht bedarf mit gutem Recht und der Jäger schiesst den Vogel ab und macht auch Bedarf. Schami gewinnt gott seis gedankt die Hose und unser imbajäger wird aus Gruppe gekickt(was eigentlich schon längst überfällig war).

Der ist auf jedenfall jetzt bei mir auf der Ignor während der Shadowpriest jetzt auf der FL sitzt.

Also nicht fertig machen lassen von solchen Möchtegernies sondern einfach kicken oder wie wir im Ts/wispher über ihn lustig machen.

MfG Shac


----------



## Gott92 (26. Mai 2008)

also ich würde mal allgemein sagen, ist (zumindest in den alten inis, da kein cc need) zu min 80% der tank schuld ... und an ca 15 weiteren % der heiler selten kommt es vor das ein wipe passiert, weil z.b. schurken zu nach an die grp ran gehen

@shac ...: es is ja ned mit dem ersten geschichte zu vergleichen weil etwas anderes passiert ist .. tatsache ist das er ohne sinnvollen grund aus grp gekickt wurde, so dumm wies auch is 
deine grp und du, ihr habt ja noch alles hinbekommen und der schami hat au seine hose bekommen ... aber unter uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn der hunter gewonnen hätte, hätte ich, an des schamis stelle, dem hunter echt gern eine auf die fresse gehauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (27. Mai 2008)

Lokatran schrieb:


> Das Geilste und gleichzeitig das Traurígste was ich je erleben durfte mit random Gruppe war folgendes:
> Wir hatten ne gruppe zusamen war glaub ich um Level 40 herum Tanken solte ein Druide.
> Glaubt es oder nicht ich selbst konte kaum meinen augen traun als ich sah wie der Dudu in Katzengestalt die gruppen zog und sich anschickte die so zu tanken...Wipe war natürlich die klare folge danach hat man ihn zur rede gestelt was das soll warum er nicht in Bärengestalt geht zum Tanken.
> 
> ...



Kommt anscheinend ganz auf den Druiden an. Ich hatte auch mal das Vergnügen mit einem der meinte, in Katzengestalt "tanken" zu wollen und dachte mir auch schon: "OMG, das kann ja heiter werden...". Aber letztendlich lief alles super, der gute Druide konnte die Aggro problemlos halten, der Heiler kam auch nie in Schwierigkeiten und wir gingen durch die Instanz wie ne Kettensäge durch Butter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(War allerdings auch noch ne Lowie-Instanz, BFT oder Kral, bin nicht mehr ganz sicher)


----------



## Shabuki (27. Mai 2008)

solche leute sind echt das letzte. für ne ini sollte mann sich zeit nehmen und healer zeit zum reggen geben.
wenn ich seh das healer noch wenig /mittel mana hab sag ich halt macht langsamer und gebt healer zeit zum reggen. ich spiel ally nachtelfe schurkin. mittlerweile auf lvl 57 und aufm rp server und hatte oft glück mit den gruppen. letztens tempel von atal hakkar gewesen, nicht einmal gewesen. gefragt was ich machen sollte (war mein erstes mal da drin und ich hatte auch gruppe erstellt. tank lead gegeben(bär druide) damit er mir anzeigt was ich stunnen soll mit mond zeichen. solche gruppen sollte es öfter geben 



zu : wechsel zu horde muss ich sagen es gibt bei beiden fraktionen arschlöcher und kiddis, also sollte man solche kommentare lassen. zeugt nicht grade von viel intelligenz


----------



## Melih (27. Mai 2008)

Shabuki schrieb:


> zu : wechsel zu horde muss ich sagen es gibt bei beiden fraktionen arschlöcher und kiddis, also sollte man solche kommentare lassen. zeugt nicht grade von viel intelligenz



Seit bc sind in der Horde echt mehr kiddys naja aber meine Meinung ist das die Allianz mehr kiddys haben bzw die,die einfach nur DUMM spielen (level70iger) vieleicht liegt es am server aber ich bin auf Azshara horde da sehe ich eigendlich nie kiddys und so auser /2 um 13uhr-14uhr aber das ist normal denn die kiddys bei uns gehen mit ihren s1 schurken low levels killen


----------



## Undeathjenna (27. Mai 2008)

Ein grund warum ich damals zu den allies gewechselt hab war weil man auf Proudmoore damals prakitsch keine random gruppen für inis oder quests auf hordenseite fand. Weiß ned ob das jetzt schon besser is, aber damals wars echt frustrierend wenn man was machen wollte. Und auch da gabs Priester die dachten sie müssten pullen usw.

Nur soviel dazu das auf horde alles Besser is ;-)


----------



## Melih (27. Mai 2008)

Undeathjenna schrieb:


> Ein grund warum ich damals zu den allies gewechselt hab war weil man auf Proudmoore damals prakitsch keine random gruppen für inis oder quests auf hordenseite fand. Weiß ned ob das jetzt schon besser is, aber damals wars echt frustrierend wenn man was machen wollte. Und auch da gabs Priester die dachten sie müssten pullen usw.
> 
> Nur soviel dazu das auf horde alles Besser is ;-)


Hättest meinen post genauer lesen sollen ich hab geschrieben : Vieliecht ist es auch so aber auf horde (azshara) ist es nicht so da sind die eher nett und newbis erklärt man halt schnell wie das läuft (need und gier muss man eigendlich nicht erklären hilft aber bei newbis hab selber als ich zum 1 mal die leiste gesehen hab das kapiert "würfeln? hö? ah da steht bedarf.. das heißt wenn ichs brauche und gier und ein goldmünze... wenn ichs glaub vekaufen will hmm so muss es sein" aber erklären würd ichs trotzdem auch wenn sie selbst ´dahinter gekommen wären)


----------



## Undeathjenna (27. Mai 2008)

Naja mein Post war zwar ned auf deinen bezogen aber bitte...^^


----------



## Melih (27. Mai 2008)

Undeathjenna schrieb:


> Naja mein Post war zwar ned auf deinen bezogen aber bitte...^^


Achso xD


----------



## Farusam (27. Mai 2008)

Da kann ich auch noch was zum besten geben

Ich war mit meinem ersten char ( einem Schurken siehe unten) in desolace am questen kam aber nich ganz so gut zurecht weil die quests damals noch alle orange für mich waren. Da lädt mich eine Draenei Kriegerin (42)ein und fragt ob sie mir helfen kann, fand ich natürlich klasse^^ In der Gruppe war allerdings auch noch ein 50er schami der irgendwo anders rumturnte hab ich mir nichts weiter bei gedacht. Wir hatten schon einige quests erledigt als der schami dann bei uns auftauchte und ein wenig mithalf bei der quest mit den dämonen werde ich dann plötzlich von dem schami gekickt. Bin dann erstmal ordentlich verreckt und hab ihn im anschluss gefragt warum ich gekickt worden bin. Als Antwort kam dann:
"Mach meine Frau nich an du H****sohn"

Sie hat mir dann währenddessen geschrieben, dass er eifersüchtig ist und nicht zulässt das sie mit anderen Typen spielt.

Kannte damals das Ticket noch nicht aber ignore hats auch getan^^

Soviel zu den 80% er ist bis jetzt allerdings auch der einzige auf meiner Ignore Liste


----------



## N00blike (27. Mai 2008)

genau deswegen lass ich es mit den rnd gruppen... immer diese beleidigungen etc... 
mit meinem kleinen mage geh ich grundsätzlich nur noch mit twinks meiner gilde in inis auch wenn ich täglich gefragt werde ob ich mit in die ini oder die ini komme ist meine antwort grundsätzlich nein!
ich hatte aber mit meinem 70iger druiden auch gute erfahrungen mit ner rnd gruppe!
Nachts um 4 bin ich mit meiner freundin von ner party gekommen beide gut was getrunken, sie wollte unbedingt noch mal online gehen da ich noch gut drauf war dachte ich mir komm gehste mit nach ner halben std auf der insel werden wir von ner 3er grp eingeladen und gefragt ob wir die daylies noch schnell zusammen machen wollen..kla warum nicht vlt wirds ja lustig.
nachdem wir die daylies fertig hatten was gar nicht so leicht war mit der leicht verschwommenen optik werden wir gefragt ob wir nicht mit den dreien noch tdm mitkommen wollen! Klar warum nicht wir beide waren noch nie drinnen wird bestimmt interessant hab denen dann noch gesagt das wir von ner party kommen und schon gut was getrunken haben somit auch für nichts garantieren können.. als antwort kam dann, was mich echt verwundert hat, wir gehen ja auch rein um spass zu haben nicht um in 30 min fertig zu sein dann haben wir noch schnell nen ts server für unseren run gefunden und los gings.. gefühlte 50 wipes keiner hat auch nur einmal was negatives gesagt oder sich irgendwie beschwert im gegenteil wir hatten richtig fun im ts!!
ja um 8 uhr morgens sind wir dann auch endlich durch gewesen.
Seitdem gehen wir regelmäßig zusammen am wochende in inis..... also es gibt durchaus leute die nett sind und denen es nicht darum geht wieviel gold sie am ende des runs zahlen müssen, denen geht es wie mir einfach nur um den spass den man zusammen hat aber leider ist das die minderheit bei diesem spiel^^


----------



## Scrätcher (27. Mai 2008)

Jede Randomini ist doch ein Überraschungspaket!

Man geht durch den Eingang und läßt sich überraschen was einen erwartet! Wie bei manchen Paketen von Fraktionen ist selten mal ein guter Tank, Heiler oder DD drin und öfter halt mal Crap!^^

Aber wie soll man sonst seine Freundesliste erweitern? Nur im Gildenrahmen? Wäre mir persönlich zu langweilig und zu aufwendig! (insbesondere im Lowlevelbereich!)

Ich werd auch weiterhin Randominis machen, die guten kommen in die Freundesliste und die ganz "harten" Fälle auf Igno! Fertisch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkYaounde (27. Mai 2008)

Alles auch schon zu oft erlebt!

Mittlerweile merk ich aber wenn ich son paar "spezialisten" mit in der Gruppe habe...

Gute anzeichen sind zB:
 - Wenn sie von ihrem ach so geilem Main erzählen der BT solo macht etc, der höchst wahrscheinlich nur in ihren schönsten Träumen existiert...
 - Wenn sie sich vorher irgendwelche Items reservieren wollen...
 - Wenn sie angeblich alle Klassen perfekt beherrschen und alles kritisieren was jemand macht...

Was man auch machen kann ist sich in die Gilde von den Personen einladen lassen. Das ist ein Spaß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder sich direkt bei ihrem Gildenleader beschweren und fragen was sie denn für Leute in ihrer Gilde haben und ob das bei ihnnen so üblich wäre sich in Gruppen so zu verhalten. Die meisten Gildenleader finden das nicht gut, wenn ihre Member ihren Gildentag in den Dreck ziehen!

Hatte erst letztens mal wieder das Vergnügen im Kloster mit so 2 "Königen". Der "Tank" hatte nur Ledersachen an und ne 2h Plempe in der Hand, aber das ging sogar noch, da der Paladin das noch gut geheilt hat... Am besten war der 2. Hexer, der ausser mir in der Gruppe war. Beim Endboss von der Bibi sind dann die Stoff-Schultern gedroppt die der 2. Hexer schon anhatte. Naja ich mach bedarf und dann seh ich das der 2. Hexer auch Bedarf macht, da dacht ich schon: "na super, aber mal schaun, vll krieg ich sie ja doch". Natürlcih nicht... Gespräch danach:

Ich: Gz zu zum 2. mal zu den Schultern...
andere Spieler: LOL
Der Hexer: Ich wollte hier auch nicht leer rausgehen
Ich:  Genau so macht man das, wenn man nix bekommt dann looten man den anderen das Zeug weg! welcome 2 ignore!

Aufregen nützt da nix, ich lach meistens über die Dummheit/de Egoismus der Anderen! Da hab ich dann auch meinen Spaß und ne lustige Geschichte zu erzählen hat man allemal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Jenny84 (27. Mai 2008)

hab letzten versehentlich auf bedarf gedrückt weil ich gerade damit beschäftigt war mir ne zigarette zu machen und hab halt nicht genau aufgepasst hab das ding zum glück nicht bekommen bin aber angemotzt worden hab mich entschuldigt und gut war.

das gleiche war mir schon mal passiert da hatte aber das bild bei mir gehangen und ich hab deshalb bedarf gedrückt und hab das scheiß teil dann auch noch bekommen war zum glück nur einer in meiner gruppe der mit dem teil was anfangen konnte hab mich ebenfalls entschuldigt und hab ihm das ding gegeben.

so gehört es sich meiner meinung nach.


----------



## Scrätcher (27. Mai 2008)

DarkYaounde schrieb:


> Alles auch schon zu oft erlebt!
> 
> Mittlerweile merk ich aber wenn ich son paar "spezialisten" mit in der Gruppe habe...



- meist mit ner Vorankündigten Frage: Habt ihr auch nen 70iger?

- Wenn man nicht sofort aufs Flüstert antwortet oder lädt "Hallo????????!!!", "Invite plsssssssssss"


----------



## Schamanion (27. Mai 2008)

:> Hab ich gestern noch in Shadowlabs ( nonheroic ) erlebt.

Die Instanz is für mein Equipverhältnis sowas von low, das es kein Problem sein dürfte, das mit nem Rareequiptem Tank durchzukriegen. Damage stimmte auch.
Aber wie soll ein Heiler es schaffen, 2 3er Mobgruppen und einen Großen ( der große Raum beim erstem Boss ) zu heilen? Ich dachte es sei noch schaffbar, ich stelle Antifeartotem, Tank wird gefeart ( Totem tickt nur alle 3 oder 5 sek ) und pullt noch nen Dicken Mob.

Darauf hin war natürlich ICH alleeeeeeeees Schuld, ich hätte das ja locker heilen können. Sein Main auf Realm XY könne das auch, Hat natürlich auch T7 und S4.

Bei sowas sag immer nur: " Man merkt sich die Leute ".


----------



## Jenny84 (27. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> - meist mit ner Vorankündigten Frage: Habt ihr auch nen 70iger?
> 
> - Wenn man nicht sofort aufs Flüstert antwortet oder lädt "Hallo????????!!!", "Invite plsssssssssss"



ich werd auch ab und an ungeduldig vor allem wenn ich dann von éinem angeflüstert werd der mich mitnehmen will und der mich dann nervt weil ich nicht antworte. dann schreib ich auch hallo???

was soll ich 5 minuten auf ne antwort warten wenn die anderen schon vor ner ini stehen und vieleicht auf mich warten.

aber ich bin so das wenn ich einen anschreibe für ne ini dann auch warte bis ich ne antwort bekomme und dann erst zu der/m andere/n schreib ob ich mit den komme oder nicht


----------



## Scrätcher (27. Mai 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich werd auch ab und an ungeduldig vor allem wenn ich dann von éinem angeflüstert werd der mich mitnehmen will und der mich dann nervt weil ich nicht antworte. dann schreib ich auch hallo???
> 
> was soll ich 5 minuten auf ne antwort warten wenn die anderen schon vor ner ini stehen und vieleicht auf mich warten.
> 
> aber ich bin so das wenn ich einen anschreibe für ne ini dann auch warte bis ich ne antwort bekomme und dann erst zu der/m andere/n schreib ob ich mit den komme oder nicht



Der Ton macht die Musik, klar fragt man ab und an mal nach aber es kommt drauf an wie.........

Und grad wenn viele Satzzeichen dahinter stehen oder sowas wie plsssssss kommt kann man davon ausgehen derjenige hält sich für den Imbaroxxorchar!

Iss mir halt mal so aufgefallen! ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (27. Mai 2008)

nee mache allerhöchstens drei satzzeichen. ja klar macht der ton die musik aus dem grund schreib ich dem/der auch nur hallo??? weil ich den/die ja weder zutexten noch nerven will


----------



## MadRedCap (27. Mai 2008)

Mal so zum Thema Heiler und Mana-Reg-Pausen...

Wenn ich ne Ini mit meinem Pala mache und nicht aufschau, wann dem Heiler das Mana ausgeht, merk ich das spätestens dann, wenn die ganze Gruppe draufgeht. Das ich dann die Schuld habe (und sie auch oft hatte ^^) gestehe ich gerne ein... Geh ich jetzt mit meinem Mage mal in ne Ini, der Tank rennt wieder vor wie wild geworden und tankt alles, was bei drei nicht auf den Bäumen ist, mir aber das Mana ausgeht, mach ich einfach selbst eine Mana-Pause.... wenn der Tank meckert, sag ich das selbe, was ich als voreiliger Tank oft zu hören bekomme: 'Mach mal langsam, ich komm mit meinem Mana nicht hinterher!'

Das ich wegen so was aber aus einer Gruppe gekickt wurde, und diese mich dann auch noch beleidigen wie Sau, ist mir noch nie untergekommen und ich hab VIEL Zeit auf PvE- sowie RP-PvE-Servern zugebracht. Gerade bei den RP-Servern erwartet man so etwas eigentlich nicht wirklich -.-*

So far...


----------



## Namir (27. Mai 2008)

vielfach läuft es so ab:
es gibt Tank, DD's und Heiler.

wenn der tank auf den heiler wartet und nicht grad schnell wieder pullt, dann pullt mind. einer der dds (zumind. in den tieferen inis). und/oder der tank wird angemotzt: "pull mal, ich hab nicht den ganzen tag hier zeit."

wenn ich tanke, will ich lead haben um zeichen zu machen und solche leute einfach sterben zu lassen und wenn die dann gehen wollen ists egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ich wurde auch schon als heiler aus der gruppe gekickt, weil ein oben genannter dd (es war ein jäger) einfach alles alleine gepullt hat und selber getankt hat usw. ausserdem wollte er lead nicht abgeben und hat sich strikt geweigert zeichen zu machen: "das ist kral ihr noobs, wacht endlich auf!" waren seine worte. der eben genannte jäger hat dann in seiner ach so übergrossen intelligenz 2 bosse vergessen, die der rest von der gruppe machen wollte mit den worten: "hier rechts ist noch ein boss, können wir den noch kurz machen?" ... der eben genannte imba dd/tank/chuck norris, der kral schon mit lvl 1 mit seinem pet alleine gemacht hat (ja, er ist der einzige jäger, der sein pet schon mit lvl 1 hatte ^^) pullte einfach seelenruhig wo anders rum und hat nicht auf den rest geachtet. ich als heiler hab dann die anderen dazu gebracht einfach zum anderen boss zu rennen und den jäger zu ignorieren. der jäger kam dann irgendwann trotzdem nach mit 3 adds am arsch. ich hab ihn dann einfach nicht geheilt (musste sogar noch aufpassen, dass ich nicht aus versehen eine gruppenheilung machte). und so ist chuck zum ersten mal gestorben und ich gebs zu. ich hätts locker hochheilen können (hatte noch viel mana, und ca. 140 plusheal mit lvl 33), aber ich dachte der macht das eh schon lange solo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der hat mich doch tatsächlich gekickt (weil der immer noch lead hatte), kam 4 mal auf die igno und die gruppe hat sich neu formiert (alle ausser dem jäger).


----------



## Victiln (28. Mai 2008)

Leider gar nicht sooo selten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie einige vor mir kann ich da nur sagen, dass du diese Kiddies (sorry, dem Verhalten und der Wortwahl nach sind die nicht gerade sehr reif 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) auf die Igno setzen solltest. Bzw., was auch funzen könnte, dass du ihn nicht ignorierst, ihm aber ordentlich eins auswischt, sollte er jemals irgendwas von dir wollen. 

Weil, egal wie scheiße die grp auch ist, nichts rechtfertigt es, jemanden rauszuschmeißen, nur weil "ein anderer aus der Gilde" mit will. Dann sollen die später einen weiteren Besuch der Ini machen. So halten wir es zB bei uns. Normalerweise gehen wir nur als Gilde in Inis, das geht aber nicht immer. Wenn wir dann irgendjemanden dazu holt, dann bleibt der auch solange dabei, bis wir entweder durch sind, die grp sich auflöst, weil mehrere Spieler keine Zeit mehr haben usw. Wir hatten auch schon einen Tank dabei, der war derbe schlecht und ich als Heiler hatte ordentlich zu tun, die grp am Leben zu halten. Dennoch haben wir ihn nicht gekickt, obwohl im ts übel geflucht wurde (der Tank kam nicht mit rein, weil minderjährig).

Ich finde das, was der da mit dir abgezogen hat jedenfalls ziemlich daneben.

Gruß


----------



## Elite Mob (28. Mai 2008)

richtig so so ... leute gibts immer wieder.
Hoffe für dich mit bei der acc sperre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (15. Juni 2008)

*thread ausgrab*

also ich hab mal früher ally gespielt und muss sagen das es da wirklich schlimm ist (ich mein nicht noobhaft sondern einfach nur arrogant)

wo der jäger chuck norris ist und illidan geonehittet hat wo der healer sein heal nicht auf die aktionleiste hat wo der kireger tankt fragt "was ist verteidungshaltung"

und wenn man dan fragt "hey kannst du bitte das und das machen sonst verlieren wir" bekomtm man nur diese antwort "fuck you" oder "halt doch du die klappe ich weiß wie das geht ich hab schließlich illidan geonehittet"

hab dann zur reroll zur horde gemacht und muss sagen es läuft besser zwar gibt es immrnoch idioten aber viel weniger als bei der allianz


----------



## Thoryia (15. Juni 2008)

Das mag stimmen, aber seit BC die Blutelfen gebracht hat, sind leider immer mehr Idioten und Kiddy auch bei der Horde angelangt. Das war vor BC nicht so extrem, es gab Ausnahmen, aber lang nicht soviele wie heute.


----------



## Blöidl (15. Juni 2008)

Die hier zahlreich gebotenen Beispiele sind zwar zweifellos krass, aber in meinen Augen dennoch in diesem Ausmaß Ausnahmen. Im Grunde aber sehe ich auch ein generelles Problem beim Umgang miteinander und der Werteinschätzung eines PC-Spiels.

Wenn wir mal von diesen krassen Fällen weggehen:
Mir ist schon oft aufgefallen, dass es leider einige Spieler gibt (ich wette: egal welchen Alters), die WoW nutzen, um sich zu profilieren. Auch wenn ich mit meinen (wohl relativ alten) 27 Jahren mit ziemlicher Gelassenheit an die ganze Sache rangehe, so bin auch ich wenig begeistert, wenn ein Spieler in der Gruppe so "oberlehrerhaft" daher kommt. Es gibt keinen Zweifel, dass es sehr erfahrene und ausgebuffte Spieler und solche gibt, die freilich Fehler machen. Ja, manchmal hat man Leute dabei, denen man es zu verdanken hat, dass die Gruppe umgenietet wird. Das ist zwar nicht schön, aber mein Gott, NA UND? Außer, dass die Rüstung bissel kaputt geht, hat das keine echten negativen Folgen. Und Geld haben wir ja wohl alle genug auf der Bank. Nur zur Erinnerung: Es handelt sich um SPIEL-Geld!!!

Zum Thema zurück: Ich sehe das Problem darin, dass viele Spieler der ganzen Sache zu viel Bedeutung beimessen. Nur wer sich das alles so zu Herzen nimmt, kommt auf die Idee, andere Spieler zu beleidigen oder sie aus hahnebüchenen Gründen aus der Gruppe zu kicken etc.


----------



## Nebola (15. Juni 2008)

Jo kenne ich alles nur zu gut,
Ich habe mit meinem 70er Mage letztens einen 24 Druiden Verließ gezogen,
Ich sagte ihm er solle bitte nur "Bedarf" machen wenn er es auch benutzen kann bzw braucht.
Da ich die Sachen dissen wollte, ich zog ihm aus nettig keit halber schon umsonst,
und er macht auf ALLES nur Bedarf, Ohhh Sengklinge ist gedrück cool --> "Bedarf Button drück"
aber ich hbae sie trozdem gewonnen ^^.

naja er schreibt immer es soll schneller gehen und so und macht weiter hin IMMER Bedarf,
Darauf hin /Gruppe Verlassen , und raus außem Verließ .
Er: Hey danke aber der Run war ja noch nicht zu ende, komm und mach will das alles haben LOS.
/Ignore .........

Mfg Nebola


----------



## Reraiser (15. Juni 2008)

Was man stellenweise hier liest ist ja zum *Schädelgegendietischkanteschlagen*. Fehler macht jeder mal, so ist es im Leben. Aber dumm "anlabern" muss man sich auch net machen lassen. Bei sowas freut sich meine Ignolist gewaltig drüber.

Und auch ich hab mal n Bullshit gebaut. Mit Lvl hab ich schon wieder vergessen waren ma im Kloster und schön, oh wunder es droppt ne schöne blaue Axt mit schönen Stats. Wohlgemerkt Zweihändig was mir null gebracht hat. Ich natürlich Need und hab se auch bekommen, oleole. Aufeinmal kommt vom zweiten Krieger warum ich denn Bedarf mache wenn ich Einhänder trag. Ich also nachgeschaut und dann seh ich erst auf den zweiten Blick dass das n Zweihänder ist. Ich hab mich auch sofort entschuldigt und gut wars. Ich war sogar sauer, sauer auf meine eigene Dummheit. Ich hab das Ding sogar immer noch in der Bank damit ich mich auch immer an meine Dummheit erinnere und mir ist es nie wieder passiert.

Und zum Thema ziehen: Mit meinem 70ger zieh ich auch nur Twinks von Gildis oder Leuten durch die ich auch auf der Fl hab. Bei den Gildenmembern handelt es sich wohlgemerkt um Personen die mir hauptsächlich auch im Rl bekannt sind. 

Selber ist mir allerdings die Unverschämtheit des kickens erspart geblieben. Bei Beleidigungen einfach n Ticket raus, auf die Igno und gut ist. Meistens gibt das eh n TimeBann und dann schaut der jeweilig "beleidigende User" dumm aus der Wäsche.

Fazit: Gut dass es Tickets und die Ignolist gibt. Und "Deppen" treiben sich sowohl bei der Horde als auch bei der Allianz rum.


----------



## Legoman (15. Juni 2008)

Lightning(imba schrieb:


> also leider muss ich dir sagen, dass du gegen solches verhalten nur wenig machen kannst. es gibt immer wieder leute die sich nicht eingestehen wollen, dass sie mal in einer bestimmten situation mist gebaut haben, leider. ist mir auch schon des öfteren passiert:
> 
> ich bin mit meinem jäger (stufe 39) questen im schlingdorntal. auf einmal werde ich angewhispert ob ich nicht mit kloster kathe möchte, da ich kurz vor 40 stand und mir die quests ausgingen willigte ich ein. /bis hierhin noch alles schön und gut) die grupp war nicht schlecht ein 40er krieger (tank), 39er magier, 38er priester(heiler), ein 40er schurke und schließlich ich, 39er hunter. ich wurde also geportet und los gings. wie sich herausstellte hatte die gruppe sich schon etwas vorgekämpft. naja wir kämpften und also zu den beiden bossen durch (dies lady und den hochlord), kurz vor dem pull wurde ich aufeinmal gekickt, völlig fassungslos schrieb ich den tank an was das solle, die antwort: R***** ignoriert euch.
> naja gut, dachte ich mir und schrieb den priester an auch der ignorierte mich, als ich dann den schurken anschrieb, wusste er auch nicht so wirklich was der grund für mein plötzliches kicken war, ich wartete ein paar minuten ( der schurke wollte sich mit dem tank auseinandersetzen ), bis mir der schurke schrieb, dass ich zu schlecht geheilt hätte...auf meine Aussage hin, dass ich zwar heilen könne, jedoch lediglich nur mein pet, sagte der schurke:"Halts Maul du Rosettenlecker!"...ich wollte noch zurückschreiben, dass er sich nach so einem langen Instanzentag sein Ticket reglich verdient hat, doch er ignorierte mich.
> ...



 lol du bist Jäger seit wann heilst du den Tank???? oder hab ich was falsch verstanden^^omg es gibt wirklich blöde wow spieler(meine nicht dich damit )


----------



## Jo-Hendrik (15. Juni 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Hattet ihr auchschon solche Situationen? Was kann man gegen sowas machen und was für denkschwache Menschen stecken hinter diesen Chars? Kann man für sowas ein Ticket schreiben? Ich mein die Stimmung der Gruppe war gut, bis diese verrückte Zwergin Amok gelaufen ist und mir die Schuld gibt. Ich kann ja nichts dafür das sie als Lowlvl Tank in 2 Mobgrpn der Stufe 35 reinspringt....



was man dagegen machen kann? sich nen reallife suchen.


----------



## krutoi (15. Juni 2008)

du willst wissen was man dagegen tun kann .... man kann solche idioten nicht komplett meiden.
allerdings kannst du einen hordler spielen da gibts doch deutlich weniger trottel als auf alli seite hab ich so das gefühl.


----------



## Corlin (16. Juni 2008)

hehe jup jeder hat es schon miterlebt !! UNd ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit meinem ersten char ,ein hunter, im sunken tempel gewehsen ! Da einer der anderen leute gehen musste ! Haben wir einen neuen invitedund mussten natuerlich wieder zurueck um in zu summon ! 
Bin ich dann mit dem tank dem healer losgelaufen um die person zu summon ! Aufeinmal geht der tank afk !! Ich gedacht "ok gibst du ihm ne minute" da er einfach ohne was zu sagen afk gegangen ist !! Nach 5min ist er dann immer noch nicht zurueck gewehsen ! whisper ich ihn an "bitte mach schnell !! ich muss in 60min weg" 2min spaeter war er immer noch nicht da..... hab ich mir dann gedacht "ok gehst du dir eben eine rauchen" Komme ich nach ca 5min wieder..... Wurde ich aus der groupe gekickt. Habe dann das Gilden fenster aufgemacht (war mit dennen in einer gilde) oder habs veruscht.... ging aber nicht da ich aus der gilde gekickt wurde  o.0 Whisper ich den tank wieder an /xy ignores u 
Ok was ist den jetzt los ??? Whisper ich die druidin an "warumn wurde ich aus der gruppe/gilde gekickt ??" "naja du warst nicht da und der tank wollte weiter" ahja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 whisper ich die druidin wieder "und weill ich mal eben nicht am computer war... gibt euch/dir ein grund mich aus der gilde zu kicken ?" /druidin ignores u  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja seitdem sind die auf meiner ignore list!! schon extrem was man so manchmal erlebt !!

Heute ist mir wieder was lustiges passiert !! hat jetzt nichts mit instancen oder sowas zu tuhen !! Aber schon lustig wie manche luegen/sich wichtig machen wollen ! 
Hab heute morgen ein belf warlock angefangen !! Da ich mal die horde seite kennen lernen moechte ! 
Spiele so vor mich her..... Faengt einer aufeinmal an  macros im channel zu spamen !! und das nicht nur einmal ....  das hat der bestimm 10min am stueck so gemacht !! UNd dabei spricht er mit sich selbs "oh yea oh yea" "i rock i rock" Nach 10min schreibe ich im channel "wenn du nicht aufhoerst kommst du auf meine ignorelist" AUfeinmal kommen andere leute "ja auf meiner auch" oder ein anderer sagt "schreib doch einfahc ein ticket" 
Nach 5min whisper mich der spieler an
er:" ey du hast mich gemeldet beim admin"
ich:" nein hab ich nicht"
er:"pass lieber auf was du machst ... ich hab ein lvl70"
konnte ich einfahc nicht fassen...... also hab ich im public channel geschrieben "omg wenn ich nicht aufpasse ... spieler xy hat ein 70" darauf die anderen "haha ich hab auch ein" "haha ich hab sogar zwei"
Dann whisper er mich schon wieder
er:"ich hab dir gesagt pass auf was du machst. Noch ein falsches wort und ich komme mit mein 70"
ich:" Oh ok.. aber weisst du was ich hab sogar 2 70s !!"
Dann hatte ich meine ruhe !! Llv mein warlock weiter auf 10 !! Gehe ich nach silbermond um das quest zu bekommen fuer den voidwalker ! 
Ist der selbe spieler wieder da !! und spam den trade channel voll "pls irgend jemand gibt mir bitte ein wenig geld fuer skills!" 
Hehe ich konnte kaum noch vor lachen !! schreibe im trade channel was vor einer stunde passiert ist !! Noob oder idiot waren nur einige der begriffe fuer den besagten spieler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich weiss ein wenig off topic... Aber so hab ich mir vielleicht eine schlechte erfahrung mit besagtem spieler einer instance ersparrt ! ?? vielleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Nightline (16. Juni 2008)

Naja das sind nicht nur die Tanks, ich erleben auch häufiger andere Sachen bei denen man nur sagen kann Hand trifft Stirn kritisch. 
Letztens war ich in Bollwerk Hero, joa hatten nen Def-Krieger, Pristerheiler, nen Hexer, mich mit dem Mage und nen Hunter. 
Der Hunter war jedoch ein ziemlicher Noob oder einfach nur zu ignorant sich mal über seine Klasse zu erkundigen. Den ersten Bock den er geschossen hat war der das angesagt wurde er solle doch bitte den Totenkopf zum Tank schießen. So weit so gut, doch was macht er? er setzt keine Irreführung sondern ballereinfach drauf los, rennt zum Heiler und ... richtig stellt sich tot, super heiler tot und somit wipe -.- naja dann ging es weiter, der Krieger hat es nochmal angesagt und schrieb uns im Gildenchat das er sicherheitshalber zusätzlich selber Pullt, gut Pull klappte (jedoch ohne Irreführung) doch auf einmal liegt der Hunter tot am Boden und der Heiler hatte dann Aggro, da er verzweifelt versucht hatte den Hunter zu heilen, nach dem der jedoch starb ... 
Ich scrollte im Kampflog nach oben und laß da das der Hunter Multishots in die Gruppe reingehauen hat -.- nu gut ich schrieb dann mal im Gruppenchat warum er denn Multishot benutzt habe und nicht zur Abwechslung erst mal Irreführung? Zur Antwort bekam ich zu hören, ja Multishot macht mehr Schaden als Irreführung, aus diesem Grund habe es Multishot gemacht. na gratz sag ich da nur noch. Wir kickten den Hunter und haben einen neuen DD eingeladen, dann ging alles gut und wir gingen geschmeidig durchs BW ohne weitere Zwischenfälle.
Jedoch der Oberhammer war dieser das mich der Hunter 2 Stunden später anschreibt, ich zitiere, du? du kannst doch dissen oder? ich sagte ja kann ich. er schrieb cool, kannst du mir bitte 5-6 Sachen und dann Mungo auf meine Waffe machen? ich dachte mir nur LOL??? Was will ein Hunter mit Mungo? (das war sicherlich nicht für StyleEpic Equip, nicht bei dem!!) Nu gut ich meinte jo kein Problem, aber kleine Spende wäre nice, gut die bekam ich dann auch und zum Abschied sagte er danke, jetzt geh ich gleich mal ausprobieren wie viel +DMG mir Mungo bringt und zag ritt er in Richtung Wälder von Terrokar. 
Naja ich hoffe ich seh den nie wieder in irgend nem BG oder sonst wo.


----------

